# Possum's d20 Modern: Fallout part 1



## possum (Jul 9, 2010)

> _What good is the moonlight
> The silvery moonlight that shines above?
> I walk with my shadow
> I talk with my echo
> ...




An abandoned radio sits inside a house, playing a long-forgotten song.  A promotional pamphlet advertising "The District" is shown to be laying on the table next to it.  Several two story buildings full of stores are shown, with a multi-story hotel with the name "Tiger" brightly illuminated.  A man in a suit and fedora smiles at the entire scene.

We're outside the house now, and staring at a nightmarish scene.  The same street from the brochure, but in rubble.  Several of the two story buildings have collapsed somewhat, spewing their debris out onto the street.  The Tiger Hotel still stands tall, but large sections of the building have been ripped away from the facade, showing empty rooms from far away.  A being walks into view, his body clad in dark fray armor.  The head is a frightening mask with two "horns" flowing from the back of the head.

_War, war never changes.

Near the end of the 21st century, humanity reached the end of its million year march towards self-destruction.  Their worst weapons were unleashed in two hours of hell.  Those that could afford it or deemed necessary for survival were saved from the worst of it.  For over a century, nestled deep in the hills of Hartsburg in central Missouri, your ancestors lived in Vault #45.  

Life in the Vault is a lesson in monotony.  Every day has the same tasks as the day before, each one of you assigned your job for life at the age of 16 thanks to the GOAT aptitude test.  This day, it will all change...
_


----------



## possum (Jul 9, 2010)

It's evening now in Vault 45, the majority of the citizens are now getting out of their jobs for the day and are headed to their quarters to rest up before dinner is served in the cafeteria.  Some however, are headed to the recreation area to get their exercise for the day.  The recent small tremors in the area have unsettled some, but the Overseer has frequently reminded the population that there is nothing major to worry about.  All in all, it is a normal day.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 10, 2010)

Isaias Bing scratches the back of his head, while moaning in front of a cup of hot coffee. He was taking a break from the engineering room, but the black thing wasn't helping him. Was it even coffee? Isaias knew it was some sort of chemical imitation, but anyhow he felt that it could help. He eyes the room of the cafeteria tiredly.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 10, 2010)

Chase was debating on whether or not he should go to the recreation hall or to the cafeteria. Hunger ended up trumping any need for physical exertion so he wandered into the cafeteria line wondering what they were serving. As he waited he wondered if what they were having was even the correct name for what they were eating. It was thoughts like this that kept him awake some nights. But since he was getting these thougts out of the way earlier than usual, perhaps he'd be able to sleep soundly tonight. He started to scan the cafeteria to see of he saw anyone that he wanted to sit next to or if anyone would rise their hand or wave at him, indicating that they were saving him a seat.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 10, 2010)

Alicia Taliaferro was feeling restless today, but unsure why since today was really like any other.  After pretty much knowing the results of her GOAT before even taking it, her new career in the Vault has already lost some of its new luster.  It was another routine day working out of the security office, reviewing some reports and making rounds.  Still a little young and fresh, they haven’t really given her anything importance to be responsible for yet.

 Coming off shift she headed to the recreation area for a workout, doing some stretching and flexibility routines, light training on the weights, and finishing off with some cardio.  Feeling better, she is no longer fretting about not getting to fire on the range yet again.  She heads to the showers and gets cleaned up, before heading to grab some chow at the cafeteria.

 After getting her tray and taking a seat she sees Chase Adams, an adventurous sort, looking for a place.  She doesn’t really know him, but perhaps he has something interesting going on.  Normally the non-security personnel are a little wary of her kind, but maybe it will be different because she’s new and a girl.  She decides to give it a try, “Care to sit?”
*_________________________________________

*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2010)

Winston's back slightly aches. _How should I know what causes the tremors. Any time they have a problem, I should look for it. D@mn, I bring new bulbs, I'm no scientist._ Having moved behind maintenance panels for most of the day, he just wanted to go back to his tent. Yes a tent. Most laugh about him having a tent in his room, but what do they know...


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 10, 2010)

[sblock=Chase]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock] 
As Chase walked with his plate full he heard a voice ask him if he wanted to sit. Looking over and seeing a good looking girl motioning to him...who was he to refuse? He makes his way over to her and sits down next to her. He thinks back to try to think where he had seen her before but he can't quite put a face to the name but he doesn't let that stop him. "Hi there. Name's Chase. Not to be rude but, have we met?" as he says this he flashes a smile and sits down setting his tray down and sticking his hand out for her to shake it. [sblock=OOC: ]What job do you think he'd be assigned in the vault? Any suggestions?[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 10, 2010)

*"Hey Win" *called the man behind Winston. *"How's the engineering going without me? Found anything about those tremors? Weird things I say."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 11, 2010)

Surprised and potentially relieved that the young man doesn’t really recognize her, Alicia takes his hand, “Name’s Alicia. I have seen you around working the garbage detail. The security chief doesn’t appear to like you very much. You are welcome to join me.”

She looks freshly showered and her hair is loose, not in its customary pony tail when working. She peers at the usual fare on her tray with a sigh, wishing that she could try some seafood that she read about in a book once. It was supposed to be very tasty.

_<<OOC: Does this help Felix1459?>>_
*_________________________________________

*


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 11, 2010)

Chase runs her name back and forth through his head but coming out blank he says *"Nice to meet you Alicia. Can't complain too much about the garbage detail. Actually I can. It seems if you don't know exactly what you want to do they just say 'y'know you'd be good at garbage detail.' I mean if your not an engineer or if you're not interested in security it's garbage detail. But whatever. How's security treating you? Keeping the criminals at bay?"* Chase begins eating while as he waits for her response. He wonders how old she is and tries not to make it too obvious as he checks her out.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 11, 2010)

Alicia gives him a wry smile, “Well it’s kind of boring these days; mostly paperwork and a little training.  They don’t let me do much yet, too fresh from my GOAT to be given real responsibility.”

She appears to be about 17 or 18, but that’s because her time with the security forces has her carrying herself like she’s a little older that her true 16 years of age.  She only took her GOAT about 6 months ago.
*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Hey Win" *called the man behind Winston. *"How's the engineering going without me? Found anything about those tremors? Weird things I say."*




"Oh, Isi, it's you. You know, the 'true engineers' are not really talking to the 'janitor'  Have you figured anything out? You got yourself a bigger brain than me." Winston greets and asnwers Isaias.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 12, 2010)

*"I can tell it's not from explosives, that's for sure."* says Isaias with a wink. *"At least not the ones I made, heh."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 12, 2010)

Chase let's out a small laugh and says *"Yeah well with me it was a little bit of training and very little paperwork. So Alicia, what do you do for fun? Or all you all about security this security that? You have that on a switch or something?"* Chase continues eating as she responds and looks around the cafeteria to see if he spots anyone else he knows.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2010)

Alicia studies him for a moment or two while chewing her food, not sure how forthright she should be.  She goes with keeping things safe, “Well when I was younger I thought it would be exciting to be with the security squads.  I used to play cops and robbers, and I was always a cop.  I do enjoy shooting the guns," she rests her elbows on the table.  Her right hand making the shape of a pistol with the left hand supporting her aim. 

She continues, "There’s nothing like the feel of the weight in your grip.  The power that you can hold in the palm of your hand.” She pretends to pull the trigger and feigns the recoil.  Then she shrugs as if to say that it is no big deal.

"But now that I am older, well..." Her voice trails off as Alicia looks down at her tray and picks at her food some more.  After another tentative bite she says, "I like to exercise some, occasionally a little sparring.  I am quick so I don't get hit very often, but I cannot punch too hard either.  What about you? I am sure dealing with garbage is not your favorite pastime."
*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Jul 12, 2010)

As you are speaking, another small tremor shakes the dining facility, this one slightly more powerful than the others.  Some of the diners in the room react with shock, crying out as their plates and glasses move about the tables.  There's the sound of glass shattering as on cup falls off of the table.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 13, 2010)

Chase quickly attempts to stabalize the things on his table. *"What the heck was that?"* he says as the tremor stops.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2010)

While Alicia was lifting a spoonful of jiggly red jello for a bite, the tremor hit.  She braces against the table with one hand to no avail and struggles to keep the jello from falling off the spoon.  She is successful due to extreme concentration.

On hearing Chase's question, she looks up, expecting to see something unusual.  As she glances around, the jello slips off her spoon and splats on the floor.  She looks back at the jello and murmurs, "Dang, it was cherry flavored, best part of the meal."

She looks around again.  Seeing that no one is injured, she answers Chase, "Dunno. Don't think it was an engineering experiment gone awry though. No explosion sounds."  She tries to scoop up the last bits of cherry jello still on her tray, not even enough left for a full spoonful.

She puts the little bit that she does get it into her mouth and asks again, "So what do you like to do for fun?" 

Alicia continues to act casually like nothing really happened, figuring if they needed her in security they would call.*
_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2010)

*"Alright dude, time to work."* Gabbing his hat, Isaias strides to the engeneering room. As he pass by he asks to anyone hearing. *"I'm going to check things down there, anybody cares to join me?"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2010)

"Oh heck, Isi, I will come with you. No sense laying down in my tent and the ceiling comes down on my head!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2010)

Isaias repress a laugh when the janitor mentions his tent.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 14, 2010)

Chase let's out a little laugh as Alicia loses the war with the Jello after her short victory. *"Here. You can have mine."* he says as he slides his jello across the table towards her. *"You know collecting trash isn't the worst gig out there. You can actually learn quite a lot about people by what they throw away. Like that guy their..."* nods towards the skinny guy at the next table. *"...he's always throwing away workout magazines so I figure he either is trying to work up to bulking up or he really likes looking at buff men. Though I suspect the former since he has what four kids?...then again his wife gets pregnant in or around the time those magazines get tossed out so who knows. As to what I do for fun. Well I like to run around town at night when most people are asleep and I have the streets all to myself. Well, except for all the drunks, criminals and security that's also out. Also I enjoy giving my dessert away to pretty girls..."* he delivers the last part of that line matter-fact-like and let's out a smirk. [sblock=OOCHe's a teenage boy...he's got to at least try to make a move. Ha ha.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 14, 2010)

OOC: Except that he lives in a place where there are no streets, nor town to wonder about. Imagine the vaults like the inside of a small spaceship.


----------



## possum (Jul 14, 2010)

OOC: Not to mention that--as pre-war printed objects--pretty much any magazine, even something like Muscle and Fitness, would be pretty valuable.  Traded away for extra food rations or other magazines would be very likely.  Throwing them out wouldn't be.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 14, 2010)

OOC: Thanks for the info. I guess he'd run around the corridors or whatever is available. As far as the magazines...that just makes you wonder even more as to why they'd be in the trash.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 15, 2010)

Alicia glances at the jello with a smile of thanks, but then leans closer and peers at it critically.  She looks up at the ceiling with a frown and squints.  Turning back to Chase she slides the tray back and says, "No thanks, there would appear to be a rusty paint chip or something on yours. Appreciate the offer though."

She picks at some soy mush, hesitant to take a bite, "Besides snooping in trash, what else do you do?"

_<<OOC: Possum; not to get too much of a hint, but are we supposed to activate a trigger to advance the story or should we just be patient?>>_
* _________________________________________

*




 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 15, 2010)

Chase looks down at the jello then back at Alicia *"Wow, real smooth move their Chase. Eh, well digging through people is what I do for work it's not fun, it's just not all that bad. I don't know...what do you do for fun?"*


----------



## possum (Jul 15, 2010)

OOC: Be patient.  Just get used to your characters and the characters of everyone else for a while before I turn everything upside down...  LOL/


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 15, 2010)

_<<OOC: Patience it is >>

_Alicia  chuckles, "Don't worry about it, I think it fell from the ceiling during the tremor."

She pushes the tray aside unable to eat any more of the stuff.  She looks Chase straight in the eye, and apparently completely serious, "I sit in my little hole of a room and play with a little rag doll called Suzy.  I brush her hair and pretend to serve tea."

She cracks her knuckles on her right hand before folding her arms across her chest, wondering what he's going to make of that.
* _________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 16, 2010)

Chase stares at Alicia and crosses his arms as well, bringing his left hand up to his chin, tiliting his head downward as if deep in thought and then stares back at her *"Must one wear a hat at this tea party or do you let anyone join?"* he holds the straight face for about three seconds before bursting into laughter. He continues to laugh as he pictures her in her room enacting a tea party and then stifles his laughter as people around are now staring and he notices that some are still visibly shaken by the tremor. 

He takes a deep breath and then asks *"So do they let you take your gun home or do you have to leave it at work?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 16, 2010)

Alicia chuckles in turn, "Yeah ones that say 'sucker' if you show up for an invitation." She is starting to warm up to this boy,_ he seems okay, not some half-wit at least._

She answers his other question, "I wish, but alas..."  She leans back and looks dreamily at the ceiling for a few moments, before returning her gaze back to Chase and asks, "What about your broom or whatever?"
 
* _________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 16, 2010)

*"Nope and it's more of a broom handle with a nail at the bottom of it. So, anyway I can accompany you to work someday and see what it's all about? You know. See if I'm ready to make a change."* Chase asks sounding sincere since well, he's being sincere. This girl has looks, smarts and a sense of humor, this was turning out to be a not so crappy day.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 17, 2010)

Alicia shrugs, "I don't mind if you come, might alleviate the boredom. But I am still the probie so it's not my decision.  Considering they how they feel about the GOAT around here, someone could you a hard time."

Then she smiles and gives him a friendly and light punch on the shoulder, "Don't let that stop you boyo.  Go ahead buck the system and shake things up."
* _________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 17, 2010)

Chase rubs the spot where Alicia hit him as if it hurt and says *"What's the worst they can do? Say no?"* he then looks around as people start to panic while others start to calm down and then turns back to Alicia and asks *"Do you want to get out of here?"*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 17, 2010)

OOC: Do we reach engineering?


----------



## possum (Jul 17, 2010)

OOC: Yes.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 17, 2010)

OOC: So what we see?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 17, 2010)

Alicia  shrugs, "Might as well go somewhere else.  Cannot finish this crap anyway."

She gets up and buses her tray and utensils, ready to head out, "So where to? Recreation area or just wander around?"
* _________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 18, 2010)

Chase grabs his tray and follows.  When asked he answers *"How about we wander around while going toward the recreation area?"*


----------



## possum (Jul 18, 2010)

In engineering, everything seems to be fine despite the recent tremors.  The oxygen cyclers are working quite well, recycling oxygen from the exhaled CO2.  The water chip is doing the same, purifying the water from the local reservoir as well as using the ones in the tanks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2010)

Alicia replies, "Okay we can wander around recreationally."  She heads out the door at a leisurely pace, hands clasped behind her, obscuring the view of her derriere.

_<< Possum: Do you have some architecture for the vault developed?  Don't need a map, but some idea of the different locations we can visit would be useful. >>_
*_________________________________________

*




 Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, there's the atrium, which is actually just a very large room with a very tall ceiling.  It's primarily used for outdoor sports that were popular pre-war, such as football and even baseball.  It's located on the very bottom floor, next to the Overseer's office.  There's also the arcade, where the vault's pinball machine collection sets, free for use.  

Also on the bottom floor is the computer room, where vault scientists monitor everything.  It's right next to engineering as well.  The two floors right below you are reserved for bunks and the one above you is the main entrance, where the door to the vault is tightly sealed.  The medical bay is also on this level.  In short, it's a huge mixup of eastern and western vaults.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 19, 2010)

Isaias scratches his head.* "Well, doesn't seem like anything out of the ordinary. Let's ask the scientists."* he opens the door next to engeneering and enters the computers room.
*"Hello Jhonas, anything new around here? The last tremor was somehow louder."* he asks one of the guys in lab coat.


----------



## possum (Jul 20, 2010)

Jhonas looks at Isais as he walks into the room.  "Yes, that certainly was worse than the last one.  I think New Madrid may be acting up again," he replies.  "I certainly hope that there's no vault near there..."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 20, 2010)

*"I'll be worry about us, I hope these tremors don't break any of the protective layers of our vault. I don't have to tell you what might happen."* answers Isaias.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 20, 2010)

Alicia meanders down the hallway heading in the general direction of the Arcade or the Atrium and asks Chase, "Do you have a preference for our wandering?"

*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Jul 23, 2010)

OOC: Kind of slowing down, want to move ahead?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2010)

OOC: Can't figure anyhting else to do.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 24, 2010)

_OOC: Sure why not._


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 24, 2010)

ooc: yes, move ahead.


----------



## possum (Jul 26, 2010)

For weeks, 10-year old Susan Hendricks has been frightened to go to bed at night.  It's not the small tremors that frighten her, but the light sound of scratches on the other side of her wall.  Being the last dorm on their level, with what should be nothing but solid rock on the other side, her parents were naturally worried.  Their worries were soothed when Vault scientists concluded that the noises were likely nothing but a colony of Radroaches.

It is now late at night, and the majority of Vault citizens save for a skeleton crew are now sound asleep.  They are awakened abruptly by the hardest tremor that they've felt.  Rock and steel collapses, and the Hendricks family finds out that it was no radroach behind their wall.

"All Vault security report immediately to the armory, repeat, all Vault security personnel report immediately to the armory," the voice of the Overseer says over the intercom, waking up everyone who somehow managed to keep sleeping through the earthquake.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 27, 2010)

Isaias moves hastily towards the armory, taking with him the tools he seem necessary.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 27, 2010)

Forgetting about a chance to get a good night's sleep, Winston moves toward the armory, but he let's the true guards pass him by.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2010)

Alicia was heading back from an entertaining evening in the pinball room when the announcement was made, "Wonder what the Frak that is about?" She changes direction and heads to the armory with a spring in her step, _finally a break-up in the monotony, maybe I will get issued a gun and be allow to fire off some rounds.  Naaww, most likely it's only a drill this time of night._  With a sigh, the spring leaves her step and she just continues on at a brisk pace.
 
_<< Was kind waiting on Felix to respond back earlier.>>_
*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 27, 2010)

Chase accompanied Alicia to the pinball room but got more enjoyment by just watching her. Suddenly the announcement comes over the speakers and Alicia starts to leave *"Do you mind if I tag along? I know I'm not part of the security but I'm willing to lend a hand and prove myself as more than just a garbage man."*

<<OOC: sorry for the abcense without notice. My wife was injured and reallife took over. She's feeling better though now so I should be back now.>>>


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2010)

_<< Welcome back dude. >>

_Alicia, en route to the armory, is brought out of her internal musings by Chase's voice as he follows along behind her.  She stops and answers him, "Eh? Oh right. Sure you can tag along.  Probably just a drill anyway."

With that she turns back to continue their journey, talking to him as they proceed together, "But please don't get me in trouble with the Security Chief if he gives you grief for being there.  I am still sort of the probie and cannot give anyone permission for much. But you could always say you are volunteering for clean up detail if it looks like it is needed.  Who knows, maybe the phantom dumper has struck again." She finishes with a chuckle.
 
_<< OOC:__Really would have liked to use the "S" word here, "dumper" just doesn't sounds right.  {sigh} >>_
*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Jul 27, 2010)

OOC: I don't know what the complete rules on profanity are on this board, but it would be okay by me for you to just star out the offending word.

I'm already PG-13ing Fallout as it is...


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 27, 2010)

*"Sounds like a plan. If anyone asks I was just passing by and was wondering if I could help with the clean up. Taking the initiative."* Chase says as he follows Alicia. He jogs along behind her as she starts to move faster. He can't help but smile as the adrenaline starts seeping into his system. *"Ah, the  phantom sh*tt*r. I know his work well. Fortunately I've never had to be there to clean it up myself."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2010)

Alicia gives a sidelong glance at Chase, "Know his work huh? You probably are the Phantom."

Her chuckle says that she is kidding, but it is a little forced possibly because she thinks that she just inadvertently hit the nail on the head without meaning to.  

_<<They turn the corner and arrive at the armory? I am ready.>>_
 [sblock=From the Site FAQs - General Rules]*Keep it clean: *Don't use obscenities, don't use clever tricks to run    around the profanity filters, and don't link to sites with inappropriate content.    The "acid test" we use is the "Grandmother Rule" -- if it    would be inappropriate to say to or show to our grandmothers, don't do it. I    want a typical 13 year old kid to be able to come here and participate if they    want to without feeling uncomfortable. This should be a minor-friendly place.    Think about it this way: how do you act around strangers or work acquaintances?    You watch your language and you're on your best behavior. That's the ideal we're    shooting for here.[/sblock]
*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Jul 28, 2010)

The Overseer looks over the assembled Vault security officers as well as the few civilians that have gathered around the armory.  He's paler than usual, and looks upset.  "That last quake did _something_ and I'm not sure what it was.  I mean, released something.  It's in the second residential level and its...  I'm going to put out a call to all residents save those on that level to meet in the atrium immediately, those on the second level will be advised to stay in their dorms until the crisis is over."  He unlocks the armory door.  "We have 50 handguns and a clip apiece in here--not counting your weaponry, of course.  You are to take these guns to the atrium and distribute them to the residents.  Then, we go and try to kill the beast," he seems extremely nervous, no doubt having seen what the unleashed beast has done to some of the second level residents via security cam.  "Those of you who are off-duty, I'm sorry to say that there is no time to get your security vest and helmet on.  Just go now."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 28, 2010)

*"That's not good... not good at all..."* Isaias says between grumbles. He takes a couple of weapons to distribute them among the others at the atrium.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2010)

Alicia teases Chase under her breath, "Nope, it's not the Phantom, your safe tonight bud." 

She moves forward and collects handguns like a kid in a candy store (if she knew what a candy store was), trying to get at the better quality ones first.  Tucking one in each of her hip pockets of her jump suit, she also buckles on a gun belt with a holstered one.  She grabs the extra clips and tucks them in her pockets too.  With a smile on her face she grabs two more guns, one and each hand and turns to Chase saying, "Well, lock and load, eh? Got your guns, Phantom? Let's go!" 

She starts heading towards the atrium.

_<<OOC: What are these weapons we already have, or is the Overseer talking to somebody else?
Also what are these handguns?  Is there a variety to choose from? I'd like a good Glock or an FN Five-seveN if I have a choice. >>_

*_________________________________________

*




 Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Jul 28, 2010)

OOC: While it's no real world model, per se, consider any 9mm handgun to be a Beretta 92f in the core book unless otherwise stated.  Just like the named weapons in Fallout 3, however, I will occasionally offer something that will be the equivalent to one of the two Glocks.  Might as well throw this out as well, most in-game SMGs will be the TEC-9 in the book, since it's 9mm as well.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 30, 2010)

Chase takes the guns from Alicia, cocks both of them and tucks one away. He looks at Alicia *"That's what you do with them right?"* He tucks the other one into his jacket and follows Alicia. *"Looks like we got away clear eh?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 30, 2010)

_<<OOC:  Technically, Alicia did not hand any guns to Chase.  She is keeping all  five for herself until they get to the Atrium. I think he was supposed to grab some himself from the armory.>>

_Alicia nods to Chase with some approval, "Should be okay. But as my instructor once said, 'make sure the weapon is on safe before you blow your nuts off.' Not something I normally have worry about but maybe you do." 

In case Chase needs some subtle instruction, she will pointedly double-check the two guns in her hands, flicking them from off safe, back to on again. She continues heading towards the atrium.
*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 30, 2010)

Chase watches intently as Alicia shows him the difference between safety and live fire. He smiles as she tells him the instructions abd the anecdote and continues to follow her. 

<<OOC: Sorry. I guess I read pm's post wrong. I thought Alicia handed him the guns. If that wasn't the case he would've grabbed three. One hidden, one in his waist to "give away" and one for himself. >>


----------



## possum (Jul 31, 2010)

The trip to the Atrium is uneventful, and already people from the first residential floor have started gathering.  The head of vault security speaks, telling the crowd about the creature on the second residential floor.  Some of the crowd speaks of hearing the roars of the beast, as well as the screams of the dying.

The guns are dispersed amongst the crowd and the hunt begins.  As the elevator door opens, you are greeted with a nauseating sight.  You all, having boarded the elevator together, are one of the middle groups to go up to the floor with the creature.

The once yellowish artificial lighting is now tainted with red with blood and there are sights that no human should see.  Down one of the corridors are the sounds of gunshots.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 31, 2010)

*"Well, after you."* Chase says as he stands of to the side of the elevator and waits for somebody, anybody, to exit first.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 31, 2010)

Alicia was happy to turn over some of her guns, keeping one of the two in her pockets as a backup and the one on her hip.  She calmly, business like, stepped into the elevator.

Then internally her heart began to race and thoughts run through her mind, _This isn't a training exercise, this is the real thing! Okay, remember your training and everything should be okay.  Aim and squeeze, don't jerk the trigger.  _

She looks at the other faces in the elevator, and realizes she's the only one from security.  She grabs hold of that fear trying to clutch her heart and harnesses it into rage and fury.  _The threat must be eliminated!_  This inner struggle has not shown on her face except for a hardening of her eyes.  Slowly a single bead of sweat trickles down from her temple and then her cheek.

The elevator door opens and Alicia looks to the others for a moment and hears Chase ask a question.  She replies, "Right.  That would be me I guess.  Come on.  Everyone stay alert and weapons off safe.  No one shoot me in the back please."

She moves quickly yet not recklessly towards the sounds of gunfire.
*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Aug 4, 2010)

The group continues down the corridor and behind you, you can hear the sound of the lift headed down once again to pick up another group of militia.  In front of you, a few rounds of gunfire can be heard before dying off in several painful screams.  You round a corner and see the group that went ahead of you running around another corner, followed by anoter volley of gunshots.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2010)

*"I was not trained for this!"* Screams Isaias as he tries to get hold on his gun, and point it nervously to the front, where he thing a huge unstoppable monster made of concrete will appear.


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 5, 2010)

*"Just follow her lead. Stay tight to the walls and any cover you can find. Try not to shoot any of us...and point the gun at whatever it is that is kililng folks. Try to shoot it before it kills you. Simple enough?"* Chase explaims matter of factly. Explaining it to Isaias made it easier for him to process the dilema ahead. As Alicia took the lead he followed. What bothered him the most was that he couldn't stare at her bum since death could be around any corner ahead.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2010)

Alicia draws her gun as they get closer, "Pull it together back there! It's going to be kill or be killed, better it than us I say."

Still on point for this little gang, she slows down to move cautiously, gripping the gun with both hands to keep it steady and pointed down range, clicking the gun off safe.  She will take cover in a doorway if available and stand ready in case something non-human comes from around that corner up ahead, listening for sounds other than gunfire to get an idea what is happening out of sight.
_<<Actions:  Ready Action on hostile creature coming around the corner.
Listen Skill +6.>>
_ 
*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Aug 5, 2010)

Around the corner comes not a vicious creature, but a three-man squad of terrified vault dwellers led by Chief Thompson, the head of vault security.  The obviously frightened chief looks directly at Alicia.  "Get on your Pip-Boy to the Overseer," he cries out as the shadow of something huge appears from around the corner.  "Tell him we gotta evacuate the Vault.  It's slaughtering us!"

Five seconds later, the creature slowly lumbers out from around the corner.  It looks lizard-like in appearance, and towers around ten feet tall.  Small patches of white fur seem to come out from its scales at points some how.  The head is large and two horns jut from the top, and a row of sharp teeth are in its mouth.

What really catches the attention are the large, muscular arms that end in long claws stained with freshly spilled blood.  The creature looks at you all and gives a roar.

OOC: Will saves, please.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2010)

OOC: A deathclaw? We are so dead...


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2010)

Alicia hesitates and considers, _the chief has already given up and demoralized_.  She keeps her gun trained on the corner behind Chief Thompson as best she can. 

_<<OOC: Since she had a readied action can she pull the trigger before it roars? I assume the Will Save is for the roar not the hideous creature itself.
__Will Save (1d20+2=14) >>_

*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2010)

ooc: Uhm, is my character with the others? Or does he miss the action?


----------



## possum (Aug 5, 2010)

OOC: You're only dead against the deathclaw if you stick around for a while and fight.  This is likely the closest thing you'll see to a railroad (except for a warning later on).  It's designed to get you out of the vault.

Yes, WalkingDad, your character is with the others, specifically having traveled in the same lift with the other PCs.

I've given deathclaws Frightful Presence, so it is technically for the creature itself.  You did, however, ready an action to shoot at it the second it rounded the corner, so I'll give you that shot, as you did it before seeing the whole creature.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2010)

OOC: Question: Could Isaias know about the creature? Is there another exit from the vault besides the main? If I remind clearly, the elevator went up... so we are kinda trapped down.


----------



## possum (Aug 5, 2010)

OOC: You would have no knowledge of the creature.  If I remember correctly, the only place it existed in before the War was in labs, and it would be extremely unlikely for such highly classified documents would find their way into the vaults.

There is only one known exit to you besides the elevator: and that's the way the creature came in.  Not to mention that you have to go through the beast itself to get there.  Of course, you may luck out and reach the lift before it can get you.  Maybe...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2010)

*"To the hell with this!"* screams Isaias and runs for the elevator. 

Will: 5


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2010)

Winston

Winston tries to keep calm.

Will save (1d20+2=14)


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 6, 2010)

Alicia fires her shot as the creature comes into view, putting the round squarely into the center of mass.  However, from the looks of things, it either didn't penetrate its hide or only pissed it off with a flesh wound.

As the Baretta's slide ejects the shell and it spins away in slow motion, Alicia gets a better look at this hideous beast.





Another round pops into the chamber and Alicia's mind analyzes, _yikes! we might be screwed.  Well as they say, "you don't have to be faster than the bear, just faster than the fat guy with the snacks".  Wonder what a bear is.  Time to bounce out of here! _In that brief moment the only word she speaks is, "#$%^&*!"

She breaks cover to quickly head back to the elevator calling the overseer on her Pip Boy as instructed along the way.

_<<OOC:_1d20+3=21,  2d6+1=8_ 
The last bit assumes she is able, since I don't know the results of the Will Save.  If she failed, she is probably fumbling at the Pip Boy controls instead of getting through.>>_

*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 8, 2010)

*"Eff this. I'm outta here."* Chase says after he gets over the initial shock of seeing the beastly form in front of him. He turns and runs down the hallway away from the creature. 

Will save. (1d20+1=9)

<<OOC: Sorry. Taking family members to the ER and taking care of them afterwards superseeded gaming time. Back now though.>>


----------



## possum (Aug 9, 2010)

The creature moves before you can, sending a single muscular arm towards the trio in front of you.  The claw easily rends through flesh as you begin to turn around.  You race towards the lift to find that its not on your level.  The Overseer's voice calls out the sound for evacuation of the Vault.  The door opens as the creature rounds the corner.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 9, 2010)

Alicia hauls tail to get back to the elevator doors yelling, "Go! Go! Go!"  Seeing the closed doors she stops up short, turns, and trains the Baretta again at the corner, _we are all so screwed if that door doesn't open!  Maybe a lucky shot will make it pause and buy time.  _

Once the doors open she quickly moves in through the door, with her left hand pushing the person in front of her to get them in faster.  She is half turned and covering the others by pulling the trigger on her weapon quickly, sending rounds at the oncoming beast hoping for the best.

_<<OOC:_http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2639166/_Attack +3; damage 2d6+1. Or Double tap at Attack +1; damage 3d6+1 if it matters.>>_

*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2010)

Winston

Winston tries to keep calm as he rushes to the elevator. Seeing Alicia to take a last shot, he tries the same, not hitting really where he aimed, but better.

Shooting (1d20+3=22, 2d6+1=9)


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hearing the elevator arrive on their floor and the Overseers announcement, Chase runs towards the elevator and hopes the doors will close in time before that thing gets any closer.


----------



## possum (Aug 10, 2010)

You all file into the lift quickly, just as the creature sees you and begins to rush towards you.  It gives another great roar as it begins to charge.  The doors begin to close slowly, much too slowly for your tastes as the creature rapidly closes the distance between you and it.

Finally, the door does close and the lift begins to rise.  A large bang shakes you all to the ground as the creature slams into the metal door.  There's the grinding of metal on metal as the elevator barely manages to get out.  The door opens to the first floor of the vault, void of life.  In the past few years, no one's ever really bothered to go up there, save for those just wanting to wander around.

Twenty feet away from the elevator is an immense steel door, shaped like a gear.  In front of it is a small computer console that is dwarfed by what it controls.  The number of your vault is the only thing written upon save for safety warnings.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 10, 2010)

*"Quickly, let's get out of here before that thing climbs up and finds us!" *Isaias says. Knowing something about computers, attempts to open the vault doors. He knew nothing of the horrors that migh await outside, but he knew it could not possible be worse than the fiend waiting them down below.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 11, 2010)

Alicia picks herself off the floor of the elevator, "Cripes! That was close, huh?" 

Once the doors open, she gestures for the others to go ahead and exit. Figuring no one else is alive to use this elevator, she pulls the emergency stop button and remarks, "Don't need the elevator to head back down and bring that beast up here with us."

While Isaias looks into opening the vault, Alicia checks to see how many bullets remain in the Baretta in her hand and is glad she has two more guns tucked into the pockets of her jumpsuit, _who knows what is on the other side of that door. Might need these extras._

*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

Winston

"Worst case, there are more of these things outside. But I'm willing to take this risk. Better a bad chance than no chance..." Winston remarks, hoping the others are able to open the door.


----------



## possum (Aug 11, 2010)

Ammo Count:  From my recent reading, Alicia fired two shots at the Deathclaw and Chase fired one, leaving the ammo in their current clips at 13 and 14, respectively.

Isias begins to work on the opening the vault door, and finds it relatively easy to open, likely any higher security clearance needed had been released by the Overseer while ordering the evacuation: if any existed at all.

A klaxon blares its warning as the door begins to sink into the vault.  There's a slight hissing sound as the seal is broken, letting outside air into the vault for the first time since the doors closed during the Great War.  The air is cool from the night and fresher than any air you've smelled before.

The door opens to reveal a small cave that's obviously manmade.  Several bits of debris, both large and small, from the recent earthquakes litter the floor.  Off in the distance, there's a small bit of light.

Alicia remembers one thing from her training as she sees the door open, part of a contigency plan in case the vault needed to be evacuated: there's an emergency survival pack stored near the door.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

ooc: Winston fired a shot, too.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2010)

Alicia watches the gear-like door slowly open with some apprehension.  Having checked her weapon, she moves into position to cover whatever is on the other side, her body braced against something hard, behind some cover as well.  Seeing what is on the other side as she looks past the sites of her Baretta, she relaxes a little, _no freakin monsters out there... hmmm, the air smells different... almost nice._

She moves forward and says, "There is a survival kit here.  There should be some useful stuff in it."  She examines it and checks to see what is there.

_<<OOC: Actually I wasn't being a stickler on the ammo count, just role-playing.  Are you going to accurately pay attention to it, Possum?>>_
*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 12, 2010)

*"Good thinking Alicia."* Chase says as he takes a breath in the elevator. He waits seemingly exhausted (he was running after all) and is the last to exit the elevator. He watches as Alicia does her weapons check and count and the other guy, Isaias maybe? as he starts with the controls to the doors. 

Chase had always wondered what the outside was like, he just wished it were under different circumstances that he'd be finding out. He waits until the doors are open and for Alicia to be distracted looking for the survival pack she mentioned. Then he releases the emergency stop and quickly makes his way to the rest of the group. He wasn't giving up on others survival just yet. Plus he doubted that thing knew how to work the elevators but he wasn't planning on sticking around to find out. *"So let's get out of here eh guys, and gal?"* he says as he walks through the doors, takes a deep breath and starts towards the end of the tunnel.

<<OOC: Chase hasn't fired any  yet. I believe that was Winston.>>


----------



## possum (Aug 12, 2010)

OOC: I normally wouldn't, but since post-apocalyptic is one of the two genres where I do keep track of ammo (survival horror is another one), I will be doing so.  And I was incorrect: it was Winston who fired a shot, not Chase.

The survival pack contains the following contents:
* One handgun with two magazines of ammunition
* Four sets of cooking and eating utensils, including a knife suitable for defense.
* One Vault-Tec brand Pip-Boy handheld computer (which you all have, anyway)
* One Vault-Tec brand portable stove
* One mini water purifier (Not for use for more than 10 people)
* One bottle of Rad-X pills (30 capsules)
* Four canteens (empty)
* How to Eat Rat, Coping With Mr. Virus and Pip-Boy user's manuals.
* One pre-War map of Missouri
* Four sets of Vault-Tec brand sunglasses


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2010)

Winston

"Ok, we should divide the stuff and then go on!" Winston says, picking up a set of sunglasses.

ooc: Do we have any packs to transport it. Carrying everything in the survival pack sounds heavy.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 13, 2010)

Isaias walks from the console, watching eager as the vault pressure door slides open to one side.
*"Good"* he says nervously. *"Out we go, far from the monster!"* the man checks the room before leaving, watching for anything useful to take with him, like tools of any kind.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2010)

Alicia  sorts through the equipment and suggests, "Everyone grab a pair of sunglasses, a canteen, and a mess kit with a knife.  Anyone need another gun or spare ammo, grab that.  The rest can stay in the pack and the strongest person should carry it. We should take everything just in case."

Once this is finished she indicates that she is ready to head outside and see this new world.

_<<Everyone but Isaias has Str of 12. Also curious if there was anything else note-worthy in the vault's entryway that we can take with us.>>_
 *_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Aug 13, 2010)

OOC: The survival pack is in a large duffle bag that can also be used as a backpack.

As you step out of the dark cave that leads to the grave that was once your home, the light of the full moon provides just enough illumination for you to see.  A century ago, before the Great War, you have heard, the fields before you would have been filled with crops.  Grains as far as the eye could have seen.  Now, the fields are full of only hard-packed dirt, baked by the sun over the years.  Bones of strange animals occasionally litter the ground, and bare hills can be seen in the background.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 14, 2010)

Alicia offers to carry the backpack first, "Well I might as well since most of us appear have the same strength."

Once out of the cave entrance and into the moonlit sky, she asks, "Did anyone see anything to light the stove with in that kit?  I am wondering if we have a tool with which to start a fire to make a torch or something.  Out here in the moonlight we cannot read the map.  Otherwise we might as well pick any direction to walk in next... maybe those hills."

_<<OOC: Was there a lighter or anything to start a fire in the kit?>>_
 *_________________________________________

*




 Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, I forgot to mention that there's a small box of matches in the kit, as well.  I won't be keeping track of those, but don't get absurd.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2010)

Alicia answers her own question, "Oh, here are some matches, never mind." 

She hitches the pack up onto her back in a better, more comfortable position and begins trekking towards the hills thinking, _probably should put distance between us and the vault.  That monster might yet find its way out after us._  She is keeping an eye out for something that would make a good torch.

_<<OOC: I said I would play be myself if necessary. LOL>>_
 *_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2010)

Winston

Winston takes the stuff he should take, hoping that his book knowledge of survival will be of a bit help. He also quickly puts the glasses away. They are a bit ridiculous in the night.
"How do you think will the sun look like? Like on the photos?"
As he sees her struggling with the map, he offers: "Can we scan the map to the pipboy? It's screen is lit."

ooc: still here.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2010)

Alicia stops up short after Winston's question, "Hmmm, maybe, dunno.  Actually let me check the other Pip Boy, maybe the map is already loaded into it.  That would be lucky if it was." 

She shrugs the pack back off and examines the extra Pip Boy.  She continues talking while examining the object, "By the way, my name is Alicia Taliaferro.  I used to  work in security.  Your name is Winston right?  I think I remember  seeing your name on a duty roster somewhere."

_<<OOC: 2 questions then: Scanning the map and anything different about the 2nd Pip Boy.>>_
 
 *_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2010)

Winston

"Yes, nice to meet you. I'm also known as the crazy guy who sleeps in a tent in his room. "

ooc: I will wait for the answers to pm's (perrinmiller) questions.


----------



## possum (Aug 17, 2010)

As Alicia scans the pack's Pip-Boy's memory for a scanned map, she finds it quite easily.  Otherwise, there is nothing of any real use on it that's different from the Pip Boy you're wearing.

There are a few dead-looking trees in the distance that might be helpful in making a torch.  Your Pip Boys also have a "flashlight" mode as well, that brightens the green screen considerably.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2010)

Isaias takes the spare pipboy after downloading the maps to the other units. *"I'm Isaias." *He states.* "At least you'll not return to your tent for the moment."* shrugs the man to Winston* "Which is good cuz there's the ugly beast there, heh" *he explains.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 18, 2010)

Alicia watches attentively to Isaias's actions, _Hmmm,  did not know this gear could do that.  Great! _

She looks at the map on the Pip-Boy and wonders aloud,  "So which way should we head?" After donning the pack again she looks for a likely place to go on the map awaiting another opinion.

_<<OOC: From an IC perspective, she has no idea what she is looking for.  No experience to draw upon, but maybe signs of civilization, like nearest town or another Vault.

Hope everything's okay VV.>>_

*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 18, 2010)

Chase walks up as Alicia starts putting on the pack and says *"I got this first. You can carry it next if you want."* he then turns and introduces himself to the other to guys as Chase Adams. 

<<OOC: he's trying to be chivalrous.>>


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 18, 2010)

Alicia accepts Chase's offer, "Thanks, I will take over after a few hours." 

She then concentrates more on the Pip-Boy map.

*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 18, 2010)

Chase gives her a wink as he tosses the pack on and says *"No worries. I got it."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

Winston

"Are you two finished? We have to go!"


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 18, 2010)

*"We are now. Why don't you suggest a direction to head towards old man?"* Chase retorts.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2010)

<<OOC: Kinda waiting for a clue from Possum based on looking at the map.>>


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *"We are now. Why don't you suggest a direction to head towards old man?"* Chase retorts.



*
"Old man? Boy if you want to get along with us you must know that you are the larval form of us the adults, so show a little more respect for your elder."* scowls Isaias.


----------



## possum (Aug 19, 2010)

Location: You are currently a mile southeast of the town of Hartsburg proper, located in the hilly area near the Missouri river, which is--thanks to a bend-- both around a mile to the south and nearly two to the west.  There are two cities that were large in the prewar area near here: Jefferson City, the former state capital is 18 miles to the south; Columbia, formerly home to a large university is 19 miles north.

In fact, here is your location for Google Maps: 38.693884,-92.300305

And here is where I must give you a warning.  Based on what I have going on in Jefferson City right now, I highly suggest not going there while you're so low-leveled.


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 19, 2010)

*"I see sir you mislead sir which infers you mistook me I did not mean any direspect. I was simply asking him to pick a direction. Plus it's not like I know either of you two. Frankly I'm following her."* Chase says as he nods towards Alicia.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

Winston

"Hm, the history information window on my Pip shows that Columbia was known for it's university. Maybe junior can learn something there. "


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2010)

Alicia suggests, "That maybe so, I could learn a lot too I am sure.  First of which, might be the origins of these strange odors in the air.  It smells funny out here.  I suggest we check out this place called Hartsburg first, though.  It's nearby.  Besides that river to the south might be difficult to cross since I, at least, don't have much experience swimming." 

Using the map as a guide she starts heading in that direction, towards Hartsburg, she thinks. Alicia unconsciously  runs her hand protectively over her rear, in case someone is starting  at it.

*_________________________________________

*




 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2010)

*"It sounds as logical as any other direction."* says Isaias.


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 19, 2010)

Chase is slightly annoyed but accepts the fact that others may interpret him as rude and immature so he says nothing. He follows Alicia and proves his immaturity by staring at her rear as they march forward.


----------



## possum (Aug 19, 2010)

According to the clocks on your Pip Boys, the trip to the small town of Hartsburg takes around an hour despite the proximity of the town.  The rolling hills around the Vault's entrance take their toll on your legs that are used to the flat floors of your previous home.

You come over the final hill, your beacon on the Pip Boy now almost right on top of the town.  What you see is likely what you had not expected.  Very few of the town's buildings still stand, the ground and once fertile fields now stripped bare by a century's worth of flooding.  The few houses that remain barely stand; some simply supported by three walls sticking out of the ground.


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 20, 2010)

While upon the top of the hill Chase takes a knee and wipes the sweat from his brow. He looks around at the rest of the group and says *"So. Should we wait fir an invitation or just head into this 'town?'"*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 20, 2010)

*"Lets go, see if you can spot something mechanical, I can make wonders with some scrap metal."* states Isaias, as he strides purposefully forward, apparently with renewed courage.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2010)

Alicia offers to take over the back pack to give Chase a break.  She comments, "Not sure who's going to be living here, if anyone.  So, yeah let's head in there and scavenge. I suggest we at least stay pretty close together.  And no one goes off by themselves, at least use the buddy system." 

After she shoulders the pack, it is now covering her ass and she doesn't have to think about her _'buddy'_ staring at it anymore, _Chase should be focusing on other things right now_.  She assumes that if the group breaks in half to look around, the youth will be sticking near her.  She draws her Baretta and keeps the muzzle pointed down.

*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

Winston

"We should be a bit cautious. Who knows how humans look after a bomb when they were not sheltered in a vault. If there are some here, they are hardy enough to survive down here... and if not, god knows what other things can now live in this ruins..." Winston's voice breaks slightly at the last words as he vividly remembers the creature in the vault.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 20, 2010)

*"Winston's right, I think we should stick together, the four of us."* offers Isaias.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2010)

Alicia agrees, "No argument from me there, I think that's what I said. Does anyone know if these Pip-Boy's have any built in comms gear?  Also we should be on the lookout for some shelter at some point. It may not be a good idea to travel all night, but then again we might need more distance between ourselves and that monster." 

She examines the Pip-boy's functions for any communications capability between each other.

*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 21, 2010)

*"I think so, I've dismantled some of these and fixed a couple."* says Isaias.


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 21, 2010)

Chase says he's good to carry the pack some more but gives in when Alicia insists. He then nods in agreement when it is suggested that they all stick together. Other than that he tries to keep silent since his last attempt came off as rude. He sticks by Alicia as they continue moving through, looking for shelter.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2010)

Since everyone is apparently sticking together, Alicia doesn't worry too much about the communications capability for the moment.  She heads cautiously into the ruins of Hartsburg, remaining alert for the first sign of... well, anything.

*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Aug 23, 2010)

OOC: Man, you guys really got unlucky this time...  Perceptions, please.


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 23, 2010)

Chase stays close to Alicia as they advance. Obviously he's still a bit distracted as they continue forward. Listen and spot. (1d20+1=15, 1d20+1=6) OOC: I assume this is what you meant by perception.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2010)

Alicia is trying to be alert, but it is a little challenging with the crunching boots in the gravel making noise.  Apparently her night vision is spoiled too from looking at the Pip-Boy LED as well.

_<<OOC: Listen = 11; Spot = 8 Hey, not much better.>>_

*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 23, 2010)

Winston

"Have you seen this ..." Winston whispers.

Spot, Listen (1d20+6=17, 1d20+2=11)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 23, 2010)

_OOC: I can't seem to find my character on my files..._


----------



## possum (Aug 23, 2010)

OOC: Well, you didn't post it in the character thread, so I'm going to fish through the OOC thread for it.  Here you go  I took the liberty of rolling for you.  You got a total of 10 on your Listen check and a 12 on your Spot

Yes, Listen and Spot were what I wanted when I said Perceptions, mainly spot.  I've been playing a lot of 4E and Saga edition lately, so I temporarily forgot they weren't merged by the time Modern came out.

IC: As you're walking through the ruins of Hartsburg, Winston is the only one to notice a human figure standing in the second floor of a large building up ahead.  To your left is a house still standing, but just barely.  To the right is a house completely devastated by the years and conditions, with just a few pieces of rubble rising over debris-filled ground.

[sblock]




[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 23, 2010)

Winston


Walking Dad said:


> "Have you seen this ..." Winston whispers.
> 
> ...




"... there is someone on the second floor!" He points the finger to the shadow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2010)

Alicia looks to see where Winston has pointed and she whispers, "Do you think they are hostile? Maybe we should get down and behind that building just in case."  She moves at a crouch towards the rickety structure to the left trying to be stealthy as possible. 

_<<Hide +5; Move Silently +5.>>_

*_________________________________________

*




 Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Aug 24, 2010)

OOC: Okay, to start the encounter, you all need to roll initiatives and place yourselves on the tactical grid in one of the squares marked with a "G".


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 24, 2010)

*"Do you think he saw us?"* Chase asks.

Chase is at: V 14.
Initiative (1d20+2=7)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 24, 2010)

*"Hm, are you sure this is safe?"*
Isaias stands on X 11


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

Winston

Starting on W12. Initiative (1d20+2=5)


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2010)

Alicia whispers, "Safe or not, we should probably take cover until we know for sure." 

_<<At W-11  _Initiative=13_>>_

*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 25, 2010)

@ Voda: psssssssst....roll initiative...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2010)

OOC: Me bad! Initiative: 19


----------



## possum (Aug 27, 2010)

Tactical Information
[sblock]
Initiative Order

Raiders
Isaias
Alicia
Chase
Winston






[/sblock]

The man in the window disappears behind the wall, now out of sight.

OOC: Added a few more trees to provide cover.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2010)

_OOC: Can we have a key for the different symbols in grids S7, J8, S6, and T23?  Thanks._


----------



## possum (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry.  Ws are windows, Ds are impassable debris, *s are considered difficult terrain.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2010)

Alicia whispers, "Be careful Isaias." 

_<<Free Action: Speech
OOC: I assume since we rolled Initiative, combat is inevitable, correct?__>>_

*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2010)

*"Lets get into that thing first"* says Isaias, not knowing that the building was a former house. He sneaks among the derbies to get into the house.

_Move to x6 and then to t8._


----------



## possum (Aug 28, 2010)

OOC: Perrinmiller, normally, it may not be.  With these guys, however, I'm betting on it.  There's no negotiating with raiders.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 29, 2010)

Alicia follows after Isaias into the ruined building dropping her pack once inside and whispers, "I say we make them come to us, shooting them if they are hostile." 

_<<Free Action: Speech & Drop pack
2 Move Actions: Follow Isaias to U-8__>>_

*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 29, 2010)

Seeing Isaias and Alicia move to cover in the building, Chase decides to follow. He casually walks over to V7. When Alicia says "let's make them come to us" strategy Chase asks *"Who says they have to be hostile. Maybe they're just people who live here and they're curious as to who's tresspassing on their land."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 29, 2010)

*"Do you want to risk your neck for that assumption? Me neither. Who knows if they are people any more, after being exposed to radiation so much time, they might be monsters in human bodies!"*


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 30, 2010)

*"Woah. I didn't think about that. Wait. You don't think that that's going to happen to us do you?"*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

*"No I don't, these people must have been born from already irradiated people, and they have accumulated radiation since born, imagine the ammount that has accumulated over the years! We at least have some years at 0 rads."* replies Isaias from cover. He peeks through the windows to see.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2010)

Alicia whispers her comments, "Better safe than sorry." 

_<<Free Action: Speech - Not sure how much of that going to be allowed in a 6 second round though.
BTW: Winston's turn__>>_
*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

Winston

"Will this become our standard tactic when approaching? Firing to let them come to us and then killing them and taking their stuff... sounds a bit evil to me. Couldn't we wave with a white flag or something? If they immediately start shooting at us, we can return fire. Our own provisions will only last this long. We have to made contact sooner or later."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

*"I didn't say shoot them, I say don't stand there like the perfect target."* replies Isaias.* "Go ahead, scream something."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

Winston

Unhappy, Winston tries to follow Isais, but is a bit slower than him, because he hits the dirt once a while to be a smaller target.

move to v5


----------



## possum (Aug 30, 2010)

Silence remains from the building, and you can no longer hear anything coming from it.

Tactical Grid (as of Start of Round 2)[sblock]






[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 31, 2010)

Chase laughs and climbs out through the window (onto R7) and says with his hands out to his sides, clearly visible *"Hello up there. We come in peace. Can you point us in the direction of the nearest settlement?"* OOC: Readied action - Jump back through window if anyone starts shooting.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2010)

Alicia stays silent and works her way to better cover, readying her Beretta in case someone decides to shoot at them thinking, _perhaps they don't know how many of us there are.  Well, if they come out of hiding openly we can talk, but better stay low and in cover._

_<<Move Action: To T-5
Standard Action: Attack towards I-7 if the come out looking like they are planning to attack.__>>_

_<<OOC: I will be out of town from  Thursday-Sunday, I might not have time to post tomorrow before I leave.  And Internet access might not be possible while I am gone.>>_
*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 2, 2010)

*"Hello? Anyone out there? We could use some help. Directions if nothing else."* Chase says towards the window of the building.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2010)

Winston

Winston waits silently for a reaction to the young man's boldness...


----------



## possum (Sep 2, 2010)

A few more seconds of silence move across the land.  A breeze from the west kicks up a slight bit of dirt on the ground.  For a second, the possibility that you were seeing things may have slipped into your minds.  That illusion--if it even occurred--is shattered by five pops coming from the building.  One shot hits the ground near Chase, causing the young man to hastily retreat back into the building.  

Another shot is plagued by the short distance and impacts on the wall near the window.  The others impact on the ground harmlessly.

Alicia's shot is also plagued by cover and distance and hits only the wall of the house.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 2, 2010)

*"We I think that's it for peaceful approach!"* Isaias takes his gun and tries to shoot at any visible threat, but ends up shooting a piece of derby.  *"I suck at this!"* he cries out as he ducks for cover.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

Winston

Winston doesn't want to make himself a target and at best crouches low to a better position. H waits in cover to let his targets come closer...


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 4, 2010)

Alicia comments in a whisper, "Forget shooting at them at any distance.  Everyone take good cover and go prone if possible.  No one shoot until they are within 30 feet and hold your shot until they break cover.  Someone look out for them to try and flank us to our rear.  We can just hold tight here until things get tactically better for us."

_<<Readied Action: Attack within 30 feet to use Point Blank Shot and catch them on a interrupt if they break cover.__>>_

_<<OOC: Found a wi-fi hot spot and was able to post a little.>>_
*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 4, 2010)

Chase continues through the building and tumbles (1d20+6=26) through the rough terrain to the west and out the wall to the west. He lands on his feet on the outside of the wall and goes to the corner, pausing behind cover. He thinks he hears Alicia saying something in the background but he's already on the other side of the wall. Chase takes a breath to calm himself and then starts forward getting low. Move silently (1d20+6=22) and hide, (1d20+6=13) AP to hide (1d6=1) wow that didn't help much. His goal is to make it to the southwest corner of the building as safely as possible (don't know how many rounds this will take). If he is fired upon he will make a dash to the southwest corner instead.

OOC: Random WiFi hotspot gaming? Hardcore PM, Hardcore.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2010)

Alicia wonders silently while they wait for a reaction, _where the frak is Chase going?  Hope he don't get killed._

_<<Readied Action: Attack (+3; 2d6+1 damage)  within 30 feet to use Point Blank Shot and catch them on a interrupt if they break cover.__

OOC: I was confused to which building Chase is sneaking to, ours or the raiders?>>_
*_________________________________________

*



 Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 6, 2010)

OOC: For clarification, Chase was going to attempt sneak across between the buildings to the raiders building directly north of the building that we're currently occupying.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 6, 2010)

*"Ok, ok ok ok ok" *says frantically Isaias, as he gets against a wall, with his gun shaking in his hand.


----------



## possum (Sep 8, 2010)

Felix, please give me an exact location on the grid where you are.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 8, 2010)

possum said:


> Felix, please give me an exact location on the grid where you are.



_<<OOC: I think he was shooting for H-2 or I-2, he wasn't sure how many rounds it was going to take going stealthily in the dark.  It is about 12-13 squares of movement from where I think Chase last was.  But if he has to move at half speed, then it takes 2 rounds to get there.  I would think he would make it to N-3 after 1 round, taking cover with the tree.>>
_


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

Winston

Winston tries the same as Alicia, but with less skill and training.

_<<Readied Action: Attack (+2; 2d6 damage)   within 30 feet to catch them on a interrupt if  they break cover._


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 8, 2010)

OOC: I was waiting to see if my assumption of tumbling through the debris had been successful as I had thought. PM is right in which Chase was moving stealthily at half speed and would be taking cover behind the tree at N3.


----------



## possum (Sep 9, 2010)

From behind their cover, the raiders fire at the approaching Chase.  Only one of the raiders manages to see Chase, and he takes his shot.  The pistol round hits the dying tree in the center, exactly in the area of the young man's chest.  You all might shudder to think of what may have happened if he hadn't have made it to the tree.

OOC: He would have hit your AC exactly for 10 points of damage.  You're character is lucky to be alive.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2010)

Alicia calls out, "You okay?" and wonders softly to the others, "Numb nut is in a tight spot and we cannot do much to help him. Breaking cover is liable to get one or more of *us* killed too."

_<<Readied Action: Attack (+3; 2d6+1 damage)   within 30 feet to use Point Blank Shot and catch them on a interrupt if  they break cover.__

OOC: Are we looking at concealment for darkness?  40% change of miss even on a hit too.>>_
*_________________________________________

*




 Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm actually going to say 30%.  The stars and moon are out.  Moon's not that bright, but you're eyes are pretty well adjusted to the dark right now.

Then again...  Did you have the light function of your Pip Boys on?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2010)

ooc: Winston has not!


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2010)

_OOC: Originally I was only thinking of illumination to read a map, so no need to use the light, I thought.  If we had been using them, Alicia would have said to turn them off when we ran for cover._


----------



## possum (Sep 13, 2010)

There's a cessation of sounds from the house as, unknown to you, the raiders begin to head down the stairs.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2010)

Alicia remains calm and waits for some sign that Chase is alive or the unknown attackers are coming into range.

_<<Readied Action: Attack (+3; 2d6+1 damage)    within 30 feet to use Point Blank Shot and catch them on a interrupt  if  they break cover.__

OOC: Still waiting on Felix's response. >>_
*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 13, 2010)

Chase takes a breath after shuddering at what would have been if the tree hadn't been there. He moves from his hiding spot quietly towards the corner of the building (H2). If he gets attacked on the way he will forget stealth and bolt towards the far end of the building instead. If he makes it to the wall then he'll continue stealthily towers the far end of the building. 

<<<OOC: sorry I didn't realize it had gone back to me. I was waiting to see I anyone was going to do anything  
Hide and move silently (1d20+6=19, 1d20+6=20)>>>


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 13, 2010)

......Duplicate post.....


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2010)

Alicia thinks she saw some movement from where Chase was and whispers, "I think he is still alive out there, but I have no idea how long that will last.  But it is all quiet at the moment."

_<<Readied Action: Attack (+3; 2d6+1 damage)     within 30 feet to use Point Blank Shot and catch them on a interrupt   if  they break cover.__

Not changing actions, just waiting and hoping Chase wasn't seen and we can catch the bad guys in a cross-fire I guess.>>_
*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2010)

Winston

As Alicia, Winston stays ready in position.

_<<Readied Action: Attack (+2; 2d6 damage)   within 30 feet to catch them on a interrupt if  they break cover._


----------



## possum (Sep 17, 2010)

[sblock=Combat Map]




[/sblock]

As Chase runs to the side of the house, five people exit it.  They're dressed in leather clothing, and have very weird haircuts.  From what you can see, they're all grimy and covered in dirt.  They carry handguns similar to yours.

OOC: Those who readied shots can take them now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2010)

Winston

Winston's expert shooting stops one of them in his tracks.









*OOC:*


The dice are a bit much. Good rolls, but I'm back to use invisible castle until we can use a light version.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 17, 2010)

_<<OOC: Not sure why Winston fired yet, they were not within 30feet.  But nice shooting.   Alicia was waiting for them to get within 30 feet and they appear to be 50-60 feet away.>>_


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> _<<OOC: Not sure why Winston fired yet, they were not within 30feet.  But nice shooting.   Alicia was waiting for them to get within 30 feet and they appear to be 50-60 feet away.>>_






possum said:


> ...
> 
> OOC: Those who readied shots can take them now.




ooc: Should have checked the map first. But I stay with Winston's action.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 19, 2010)

Alicia still holds her fire, figuring Winston's shot might actually draw them closer for her to get a better shot.

_<<Readied Action: Attack (+3; 2d6+1 damage)      within *30 feet* to use Point Blank Shot and catch them on a interrupt    if  they break cover.__

*Bump* for Isaias and Felix? I didn't think we were waiting on me.>>_
*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 20, 2010)

When Chase reaches the corner and sees the five men exit the building guns drawn he accepts that any possibility of a peaceful resolution had been thrown out and it was now kill or be killed. Chase liked being alive and had not experienced a lot and wanted to live to experience things (like Alicia maybe?). 

Chase takes a step back from the wall to get a clear shot while drawing the pistol. He takes aim at the raider closest to him and thinks to himself *[Well, here goes nothing]* as he pulls the trigger and fires on the (hopefully) unsuspecting raider.

Chase's shot and damage. (1d20+2=19, 2d6=12)

OOC: First, I checked my suscriptions thread this morning and it updated me on all but this one. Man it's annoying but I'm going to have to sift through all the threads to get to this one and see of there actually is a new post or not. And second, about Alicia, apologies but he is a 17 year old boy driven by hormones who is more than likely a virgin.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 20, 2010)

*"Drop it!!! We have you surrounded, outnumbered and outgunned. No one else needs to die tonight."* Chase says to the remaining raiders.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 21, 2010)

Alicia, relieved that Chase is still alive after all, shoots anyway. Missing she thinks, _Maybe they will think that's a warning shot. Also, I should rethink that assessment about Chase being a half-wit.  He is either incredibly brave or stupid.  Often the trait cannot be told apart._

She yells, "Yeah! Drop your weapons or the next one will drill ya!"

_<<__Standard Action: _Ranged Attack (1d20+2=9, 2d8=16) _Missed._
_
Felix, no worries mate on the action. 
*Bump* for Isaias.  He has posted elsewhere, maybe he forgot about this one.>>_
*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2010)

Isaias holds his gun, ready to shoot the raiders, wether they move or attempt to shoot them back.

15 for 5 dmg


----------



## possum (Sep 21, 2010)

Chase's shot hits the nearest raider in the head, spraying blood onto his nearby comrade.  At his orders and the "warning shot" fired by Alicia, the inexperienced raiders throw down their guns.

"Ashlanders, huh?!" they sneer.  "Just wait...  Just you wait," they say before beginning to run away.

COMBAT OVER.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 21, 2010)

Chase waits as they begin to run away. He keeps his gun drawn on them, tracking, but doesn't fire. He moves closer to see if either of the raiders are still alive. Upon seeing his handy work Chase takes a few steps back and takes some deep breaths. He shakes his arms and legs, allowing the excess adrenaline in his system to run its course.

He then checks to see what these grimy, now bloody, raiders had on them. When the others come out of cover, Chase apologizes for his actions *"Sorry. I thought there was a chance they'd be nice but when they started shooting I just had to get out from in front of them. Then I thought if I shot towards them from the side that I'd scare them into stopping. I've never done anything like this before."* Then Chase realizes he's had the gun in his hand the entire time and he takes another breath and tucks it behind his back.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Alicia retrieves the backpack and rejoins Chase at corpses location and responds, "Well, you are okay and it worked.  So in the end it was a good call, I guess." 

She sets the back pack down and nudges a dead raider with her foot, checking to make sure the man is dead. Then she turns quickly away, just able to reach a nearby tree before tossing her cookies.  

Bent over and hands on her knees, she starts trying to catch her breath as she is still trembling with the excess adrenaline from the firefight too, _Whew.  Despite my training, never seen that before.  Half his head was missing._  Alicia retches again.

Spitting out as much of the taste as she can, she wipes her mouth and comes back around to join her companions. She asks, "Find anything?"

*_________________________________________

*




Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 22, 2010)

Chase offers Alicia some water and says *"And they said all I could do was take out the trash...I still probably wouldn't have been good at security because I have no patience."*

OOC: Can't say what I found yet.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2010)

Winston

Winston remains in the cover, looking toward the building, if there will be raider reinforcement. He tries NOT to look at the dead bodies.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2010)

*"Well, lets search something of use. Now that you've blown the guy's head, he'll probably won't be needing his stuff right?"* Isaias begins to search the bodies and then continues cautiously to the building where the raiders came. 
_
Taking 20 for a 28 in search._


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 25, 2010)

*[royalblue]"You okay Alicia? Remeber, they decided how this was going to play out when they opened fire on us. We didn't do this. We reacted to what thetly did to us. These guys..."*[/color] pointing to the raiders *"...they were going to kill us or maybe worse. So don't feel bad about it. We're alive and no one got hurt."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2010)

_<<OOC: Sorry, wasn't ignoring you, just waiting for Possum to update the results of the body searching.>>_

Alicia accepts a little water and rinses her mouth out and says, "Thanks, I am okay.  Killing these guys doesn't bother me, it had to be done. But the aftermath is... well disgusting." 

She makes a point of not looking at the bodies any more and focuses instead on keeping a lookout should the raiders return.

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 25, 2010)

<<OOC: No problem, just rp'ing while we wait.>>


----------



## possum (Sep 26, 2010)

Inside of the ruined hideout, you're able to find some jars which appear to have food in it, as well as bits of meat laying in an old refrigerator.  Six more clips of pistol ammunition lay around on a table.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 27, 2010)

Chase takes two bullets from one of the six clips and tops off the magazine and then takes one more bullet and tops off his other magazine. *"I don't know about you guys...but I don't want to stick around until they get back. I don't know if this is there house or what but I say we get out of here."*

<<OOC: Did Chase shoot an unarmed man or did the raiders grab the guns from their fallen commrades?>>


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2010)

Winston

"If we have to kill everyone and take their stuff, that will be hard times." Winston remarks as he grabs two clips. He removes the clip from his gun and replaces it with the new ammo.
"And we will need a place to stay for the night. Let's go and resume search."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2010)

Alicia suggests, "Let's everyone top off their magazine from that one you guys are taking bullets from." 

She will take her own advice and then hold open the backpack for the rest of the loot. She agrees with Winston, "Yes, let's move along in case those guys return with reinforcements."

Unless there is any objections, she'll start heading in a different direction that which the raiders fled to continue the exploration of the ruins.

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2010)

Isaias nods, and follows.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 29, 2010)

Chase follows as well. Not thrilled about what happened, but anxious to keep moving.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2010)

Winston

Winston looks into the jar to see what food they were eating, then he follows the others.


----------



## possum (Oct 1, 2010)

As you walk through the dark streets, you can see that not much of the town has survived in the years following the Great War.  It is a very sad possibility that the house that lodged the raiders was the only one in town that was actually suited to having people living in it.

You pass a small park, the playground equipment long washed away in the floods but the concrete remains.  A large chainlink fence runs for only a few yard, perhaps the backstop of a youth baseball field.

OOC: You all gain 300 XP each for the fight with the raiders.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2010)

Alicia pulls up short and turns to her companions, "Well, other than some raiders who probably wanted to kill or rape us, there wasn't much for this location.  Any thoughts?"

"Anyone got any skill at wilderness survival? Might help in finding us some natural shelter for the rest of the night." 

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2010)

*""Wilderness survival"?? Who do you think you are talking to? We are from the vault remember? You too! How can we possible have skill at "Wilderness survival"? For the First overseer! "Wilderness survival"? I mean, really? "Wilderness survival"?!?"* Isaias rants loudly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2010)

Alicia motions for Isaias to calm down, "Sshh! A simple 'no' would have sufficed." 

She looks to the other two, _perhaps they read a book or something._
 
*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2010)

Winston

"I slept the last years every night in a tent and I read evrything I could found about survival. I have only theoretical knowledge, but that is better than nothing, isn't it?" Winston says empathically. He immediatly starts looking for shelter.


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 2, 2010)

Looking over at Winston Chase says *"So you're that guy eh?Let me thank you for being the topic of many jokes that made me laugh considerably. But at least now I know who to ask about how to setup a tent."* Chase follows the rest of the group. Now the adrenaline turns into nervous energy.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 2, 2010)

Alicia mumbles to herself, "... chance.. tent... jumpsuit... pocket."

She follows along, letting Winston lead the way.
 
*_________________________________________

*




Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Oct 3, 2010)

Sadly, Winston isn't able to find suitable shelter in the wastelands, a few hours passes as he tries.  The raiders that fled are still nowhere to be found.  Perhaps the truly have been scared off.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 3, 2010)

Winston

"Shall we continue our search?" Winston asks.









*OOC:*


what were the retry rules for survival checks in d20 modern?


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2010)

Alicia replies, "Might as well."

She continues to follow along, trudging as the backpack is a getting heavier with ever hour, letting Winston lead the way.









*OOC:*


re: Survival; Not clear.  It is one check for 24 hours to live off the wild successfully, but that's not what we are doing.  Searching for something, is probably closer to tracking.  That is 1 time per hour if you fail outdoors.  I would suggest taking a 10. Finding shelter may not be more than a DC of 15.






*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


I will try to do as perrinmiller suggested.


----------



## possum (Oct 4, 2010)

Eventually, you're able to find suitable shelter in a small cave in the hills of Hartsburg.  Checking the cave you find no wild animal or whatever that thing was that attacked you and the Vault earlier in the night.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2010)

Alicia, tired from carrying the backpack, plops it down and joins it on the ground.  Wiping the sweat from her forehead on her sleeve she says, "Winston, that's some decent book learning you have.  Homey place."

After years in the vault, resting in a cave is down right cozy.  Back against the wall she pulls her knees up and wraps her arms around them.  As the night air has gotten a little cooler and she is no longer exerting herself the sheen of sweat that has covered her skin beneath the jumpsuit is starting to make her a little cold.

Before she starts shivering, Alicia asks, "Well, we have shelter and some food.  I suggest someone cook that meat we found.  And we should fill up the canteens form the river and purify the water.  I don't know about you guys but I am thirsty.  And I am starting to get cold too."

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 5, 2010)

Chase helps Alicia set the pack on the floor. At her suggestion of cooking the meat he asks *"So...I guess we'll need to start some sort of a fire then...anyone know how to do that?"* Chase then looks to see if he has anything to offer her to keep warm (other than body heat).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 5, 2010)

OO: I have a question now, how will we handle crafting improvised stuff?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2010)

Winston

"Making fire is nearly the first topic in any survival handbook." Winston explains as he goes to work, looking for stones to secure a fire place and easily ignitable stuff.









*OOC:*


takes 10 to light a fire on a survival check. He will try to make it as smokeless and save as possible.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Alicia's teeth start chattering as she reaches into the back pack and hands the matches to Winston and the portable stove to Chase.  She says wryly, "These might help.  There are some instruction manuals in the back as well if you need."

She removes the water purifier and sets it out, before returning to wrap her arms back around her knees.  She asks, "Anyone remember where the river is?" 

_<<OOC: Are we still close to the river so a short walk can deal with the water situation, or is it a good hike away now?>>_
 
*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Oct 7, 2010)

The river's a good two or three miles away through what used to be farmland.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2010)

Alicia's shivers, "W-w-with the river a g-g-good half hour or more a-a-away, w-w-what do you guys w-w-want to do about it?" 

_<<OOC: I think you need some sort of tools to do crafting, or at least some raw materials to craft tools first.>>_
 
*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 8, 2010)

*"Damn it's cold here. Ain't there something to burn?" *Isaias wanders around the shelter, looking for something suitable to burn.

_OOC: Isaias got some tools from the Vault I think. They are in the backpack. Taking 20 on a search (27)_


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 9, 2010)

*"Why don't we just use some of the water we have and get some more when it's light out?"* Chase suggests. 

OOC: Did I miss the part where it was stated by the GM that it was actually cold? Just asking because I'd feel real silly to find out that it's actually summertime.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 9, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Actually I am not sure we ever got water.  The canteens were empty at the start. But I am certainly in favor having it done retroactively. 

As for it being cold, it may not be that cold actually.  But Alicia is a woman in a damp cave after sweaty exertion.  It is in the middle of the night in Missouri. She is starting to shiver, but I doubt the men are cold.  They didn't carry the backpack for the last few hours and well... they are men.  

It could as high as 75 degrees (24 degree Celsius) and she will begin to shiver. After the disagreements I have with my wife over air conditioning, I have found this to be pretty accurate.

However, I never intended this to be more than RP flavor and didn't expect you guys to jump on board thinking we needed to fight off hypothermia. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 9, 2010)

OOC: I'm going to say that it's late spring, as I don't want to spring a Missouri winter, even post apocalyptic on you guys at the moment.  To tell the truth, I don't think winter's were really covered in Fallout Tactics.  Lemme check the Bible.  Well, the only mention of winters in the Fallout Bible was a vague reference to a Great Winter in 2173, as well as Avellone and fans musing about nucleur winter.  I'm going to say that there will be a somewhat traditional winter.

As for what temperature it is right now, I'm going to say low 70s.  It'll be kind of chilly, but probably not enough to worry about.

As for water, give me a Survival check if someone wants to go out and forage.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 10, 2010)

Alicia's continues to hug herself, "M-m-maybe you guys can find s-s-some w-w-water closer. Th-th-the canteens are em-em-empty." 

_<<So we need a Survival roll for the water and a search for firewood, take 10 on both?  Then we can have this stuff completed and move along. Correct?>>_
 
*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2010)

Winston

Winston will do the needed things (taking 10), but he insists, that they move at least in pairs on this hostile terrain.


----------



## possum (Oct 10, 2010)

You're able to find a small stream around 100 feet from your cave campsite, and the geiger counter doesn't register it as too radioactive for your filter to handle.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 11, 2010)

ooc: How deep is the stream? Can one see any 'animal' life?


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2010)

Alicia's warms herself by the fire and drinks some water after the fellas take care of these tasks, "So, shall we set a watch and get some rest?" 

_<<You can probably use that Survival check for basic wilderness survival and foraging.  It is only a DC10 and you can support an additional person for every 2 points you exceed that DC.  We can move at half our overland speed and do this once per day, even untrained.>>_
 
*_________________________________________

*




Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 12, 2010)

*"Yeah, just wake me when it's my turn to keep watch or when it's time to go."* Chase says as he tries to make himself comfortable.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Winston

"I can take the first watch." Winston offers.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 12, 2010)

The teenage girl has had an emotional and exhausting day, the surges of adrenaline long gone.  Alicia murmurs a thank you and a good night and the words, "last shift," are barely audible as she curls up into a ball for warmth next to Chase, back to back to share some body heat.

Within a few seconds she is already asleep, with regular gentle snores that are barely distinguishable from heavier breathing.   

_<<OOC: That's Winston 1st, Isaias and Chase taking 2nd & 3rd, Alicia last.  We going to do 2 hour watches and possibly sleep in?
I also posted in the OOC thread.>>_
 
*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 12, 2010)

OOC: I wanted to post this earlier, hope you don't mind.
*
A few hours before:*

Isaias walks away a little, at a slow peace, his gaze on the ground. He seems to be looking for something among the rubble. He crouches and picks pieces of stuff. Some he tosses away again, others he keeps.

_Taking 20 (27) to find scrap materials for crafting._
*
The second watch:
*
Isaias wakes up to cover his shift. If it's quiet enough, he'll tinker a bit with the things he found. 

_Depending on what he found he might craft something_


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 13, 2010)

Chase wakes for his shift and looks over at a sleeping Alicia. He wished this would've been under different circumstances. He gets up and sees Isaias tinkering with something and tells him *"Hey man, get some rest."* Chase then keeps an eye on things while everyone sleeps.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 13, 2010)

"zzz...  zzz..." Alicia sleeps soundly, but occasionally rolls over.

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Oct 14, 2010)

Isias is able to find some good pieces of scrap metal in the area, but most aren't all that large.

The rest of the night is thankfully uneventful.  The wind blows across the wasteland, stirring up a small amount of dust.  Soon, a bright light begins to grow in the eastern sky; the illumination spreading throughout the entire land.  It is the first time either of you have actually seen what the sun can do in your entire lives.

As early morning begins to come, the light begins to get extremely uncomfortable to your eyes.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2010)

Alicia, with the recuperative powers of youth, is bright eyed during her watch and marvels at the first sunrise.  Having never seen anything of the sort, she forgets about pretty much everything else.  As it gets brighter, she looks around for those sunglasses from the survival kit, "Ahh. That's better.  My eyes were starting to hurt."

Noticing the others were awakened by the brightness of day she says, "Mornin' boys.  I am going to freshen up at the stream." She checks her pistol and then heads out keeping a watchful eye.

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 17, 2010)

*"I'll come too. Best to use the buddy system right? Or should we all go?"* either way Chase puts on the sunglasses as suggested and heads to the stream with Alicia. He stops and marvels at the sunrise and basks in the comforting warmth he's been missing all those years he was underground.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 17, 2010)

Winston

"I will spare the bath. Slightly radioactive is radioactive enough for me. And I'm not sure about mutated bacteria... but enjoy yourselves." Winston responds.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 17, 2010)

Alicia, pauses at Winston's comments and says softly to Chase since he decided to come with, "Hmmm, let's bring the water purifier and the cook stove to heat the water."

She retrieves the items and then continues on to the stream.  She asks, "Well what should we do next?  And before you even ask me, I am not talking about goofing around in the water, I meant for after breakfast. Any ideas?"
*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Oct 20, 2010)

The water purifier is able to bring down the radiation in the water to almost nothing, and it's likely the safest thing you'll be able to drink out in the wasteland.  A small rodent runs about the perimeter of the camp, wondering what you are.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2010)

*"We might as well continue exploring. I've found some useful scrap metal. I'm sure I can make something of it if I find more. Or bigger. Perhaps we might find some wrecked vehicle? I know there were all sorts of transportations back before the war."* Isaias says


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 20, 2010)

Alicia finishes her freshening up, letting Chase stand watch, looking everywhere else but at her washing.  Then she will do the same for him.

When they return back to the others and hear Isaias's suggestion she responds, "Sounds like a goal.  But before we strike off willy nilly, what are we going to do about our basic needs?  Shelter, food, and water.  If Winston's book learning is good we might be able to live off the land as we travel.  

"But we can initially stay here and explore the vicinity using the cave as a base camp for a few days.  Then we can search around while knowing we can potentially have a protected place to spend the night with a decent water supply.  And during our exploration we might find another good spot to make into a base camp and explore that area."

Besides, we might want another look around those ruins in the daylight.  There might be more to find back there."

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2010)

*"Yep. Sounds fine to me. Also there might be some people settlements somewhere, perhaps more friendly than our last encounter."* notes the man, going through his last night's findings.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2010)

Winston

"I like the further exploration from around a base camp idea. At least these raiders looked human. There might be a chance to encounter some decent people out here." Winston responds.


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 22, 2010)

*"Sounds good to me too. So where do we start?"* Chase says eagerly trying to occupy his mind ever since he stole a quick glance at Alicia while she freshened up. He had to keep himself occuppied so as not to let his mind wander and throw him off guard which seemed like something you didn't want to do out here.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 22, 2010)

Alicia suggests, "Let's start with a spiral search today and walk straight towards the river for about 15 minutes.  Then we head clockwise around this cave in a circle.  Once we get back around we head towards the river again and repeat the circle.  Those two loops will probably take the whole day while we forage for food at the same time."

"Sound good?.. Chase, what are you looking at?"  She looks down to see if there is some dirt or foliage stuck to her jump suit.
 
*_________________________________________

*




Alicia’s CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2010)

*"Sounds good,"* says Isaias. *"I could use some food"*


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 26, 2010)

*"Uh......"* Chase pauses awkwardly *"I thought I saw some dirt or something but I guess it was just the sun.......yeah....so let's get going on your plan then."* Chase finishes his sentence quickly and then proceeds to forage (takes a 10 for a grand total of 11).


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2010)

Winston

Winston forages around, too. He insist of keeping one another at least at shouting distance.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2010)

Alicia nods as the others concur with her decision, "Well, let's do it then."

She shoulders the back pack again, intending to take the first shift carrying it.  She will keep her eyes open letting Winston and Chase do the foraging while she remains vigilant for dangers.

_<<Not sure what we should be doing, Possum.  Taking care of the basics appears to be well in hand, but we don't have much direction other than exploring.>> _
 *_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Oct 28, 2010)

OOC: You guys headed west or south towards the river?


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2010)

*OOC:*


Whichever was closer, but let's split the difference, SW.


----------



## possum (Oct 28, 2010)

As you rise over a hill, you see a fetid mass of what appears to have once been water.  The once mighty Missouri River now flows slowly along its banks, its waters dark and smelly due to the pollution from the nuclear fallout from long ago.  A mutated fish, about the size of a pre-war radio, leaps out of the water before splashing down.

If you get too close to the water, the Gieger counter on your Pip-Boys starts to warn you of the higher-than-normal radiation level of the water.

On the other bank of the river, you see that the land is pretty much the same.  The wasteland is the wasteland, even along what was once fertile farmland.

[sblock=Alicia & Isias]
You two catch a quick glint of something metallic that is moving on the far bank.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 29, 2010)

Alicia takes one look at the polluted river in the daylight after the Pip-Boy goes off and says, "I am not going in there if I can help it.  If we need to cross the river, we will need to find a way to do it while keeping dry.  I think I saw pictures of vehicles that go on water and structures that can span across. Perhaps we will find some later."

Unless the others offer any changes in plan, she will gesture that they continue their spiral exploration around the cave.

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2010)

Winston

Winston just nods at Alicia's words, having nothing to add himself.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2010)

*"Hey! Do you see that?*" asks Isaias, pointing at some metallic thing moving along the other side of the river.* "Shiny... Perhaps it's made of metal."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2010)

Alicia shrugs at the mention of the shiny object moving, "Yeah, I did see it, but it is over there and unreachable for the moment."

She will continue walking unless anyone wants to discuss it further. After 2 hours since leaving the cave, she will take off the backpack and let Chase take a turn.

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Oct 30, 2010)

You follow the river north during your spiral searches, but find nothing more interesting than hills and dry wasteland.  A rusting car or two is found on the road, but it's obvious just to look at it that it would be impossible to repair.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 31, 2010)

Alicia looks at the rusted vehicles and suggests, "Isaias, perhaps there is some salvageable metal on those things."

After Chase has carried the back pack for two hours and they have stopped for lunch, Alicia will offer to take the backpack again for the next two hours.

_<<How much time has gone by?  Did we use up the day already?  Did we ever get a map for our area or are we suppose to look it up?>>_

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Oct 31, 2010)

Only a couple of hours have passed.  Right now, you're currently at 38.676799,-92.341847 on Google Maps.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2010)

*"Right! Let's check what we can find."* Isaias is excited at the sight of the metal things, and trots up to them to see what he can find.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 31, 2010)

Winston

"I'm just behind ye." Winston confirms.
[sblock=Map]
[MAP]38.676799,-92.341847[/MAP][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 1, 2010)

While those to are looking for scrap metal, Alicia looks at the map on her Pip-Boy and wonders where they should search next.

_<<Thanks, I looked at the location on goggle maps. I had forgotten that we were using that. Can you give me the location of our cave?  Then I will have a rough idea where we have been.>>_

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Nov 1, 2010)

OOC: Cave location is around 38.698037,-92.295799 and the shining metal was on the other side of the river, with no obvious safe way to get across at the moment.

As Alicia consults the map on her Pip Boy, she can see that there's what used to be a small boat ramp on the river three miles to the west, following the river.  There was also the main bridge going into the state capital that's 16 miles away to the east.  Other than the former state capital, the closest town is 10 miles away to the north.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2010)

Winston

"The bigger structures are much more likely to still exist. And having access to a bridge will be useful if we don't find anything useful at the different places." Winston confirms.

[sblock=ooc]
Looks like Ashland in the north or Cedar city in the south east. Not much around Ashland, if we find it deserted or run by mutated cannibals.

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 2, 2010)

Alicia replies, "Let's head North to this place marked Ashland then.  It is on the way to Columbia. I think we were planning to head there anyway.  Personally I would rather not risk crossing the river by wading or swimming nor hoping that a bridge is still standing either."

_<<I think we have searched this whole bend in the river around Hartsburg if the cave is on the other side. Besides, I went back and looked and it was recommended we NOT go to Jefferson City yet.>>_

*_________________________________________

*




Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2010)

Winston

"As you prefer. But there is always better scavenging near the water. Let's hope Ashland still stands. Not many other destinations in that direction." Winston sighs.

[sblock=ooc]

[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 2, 2010)

*"I agree. I don't want to just keep lugging this bag around in circles. Just lead the way and let's head out."* Chase tosses in as his opinion.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2010)

OOC: Did we find anything?


----------



## possum (Nov 2, 2010)

OOC: Well, you _can_ go if to Jefferson City if you want.  It's just that I have written the place to be crawling with super mutants...

And which way are you going to Ashland?  Walking to the highway and then make your way north through there, or going through the smaller roads?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2010)

[sblock=Shamelessly...]
...posting here to:
1) Ask Felix if he is going to post in Invasion
2) Formally invite you over there as players if you want, We currently have 3 players, an I'll like some more. The game links are in my Link thread over here[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2010)

Alicia asks, "Well, how about we head north along the river a ways today and then cut over to Ashland tomorrow following the smaller roads?  Might be a better chance to forage and find shelter later today that way."

She looks at the others for an opinion. If they agree then they can move out and investigate the boat ramp area on the way.

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 5, 2010)

Winston

"Let's just do it. Best we don't waste our time with discussions." Winston confirms.


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 5, 2010)

*"I agree with Winston. I for one have no idea what we're doing. So I'll just follow with this bag."* Chase adds.


----------



## possum (Nov 5, 2010)

When the sun begins to set, you can see that you're very close to Ashland, and still you have seen no other signs of life.  No animals save for dark and hard to see shadows in the dead trees along the road.  The farmland around here is the same as it was in Hartsburg: dry and dusty wasteland.  The ruins of a few scattered houses occasionally appear on the horizon, but they are empty of humans.

OOC: Even though the sun has gone down and your first day in the wasteland has come to an end, you can see that you're only about 30 minutes or so from Ashland on your Pip Boy maps.  You can continue on or not.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 6, 2010)

Alicia suggests, "I think we should find a place to hole up for the night and tackle Ashland in the morning."

_<<We should have been looking for something at least 1-2 hours before sunset I would think. Take 10 to Survival Aid Another to assist Winston.>>_

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 7, 2010)

*"Sounds great. So who's taking the first watch tonight?"* Chase asks as he sits down with the backpack.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2010)

Alicia shrugs, "Same as last night?  Or should we swap the middle shifts for the beginning and end shifts?"

_<<I posted in the OOC thread.>>_

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2010)

Winston

"I'm good either way, but a bit routine will help my sleep rythm." Winston suggests.


----------



## possum (Nov 8, 2010)

You find shelter from the cool night inside one of the abandoned and crumbling houses on what used to be called Route M according to your Pip Boy map.  Something howls out in the wasteland, far away from your lodging.  Maybe it was a good idea to camp here for the night, you may think...


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 9, 2010)

Alicia shivers in the evening air, but perks up alert at the noise, "What do you suppose that is?"

Checking out the place they have found for the night, she helps with the camp routine and such.  Staying warm by the fire they have made she wonders aloud, "Maybe we should be trying to find those raiders again.  Perhaps meeting them in the daylight they will be more agreeable to talk or something.  But we pretty much searched around Hartsburg so maybe they are based up here in Ashland."

_<<OOC: Might as well keep same watch rotations as standard procedure.>>_

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Nov 12, 2010)

The sun rises on the barren land once again, bringing with it the heat of the day.  A quick scouting of the area reveals a few tracks several meters outside of your camp.  The tracks appear to be hooved.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2010)

*OOC:*


Horseshoes? What size? Quadruple?


----------



## possum (Nov 12, 2010)

OOC: Make a Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences check, I don't care if it's untrained.


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 13, 2010)

Chase wakes up and stretches. He turns to Alicia and says *"I think keeping the same rotation was a good idea. After all, habit and routine are what make life possible right?........don't look so suprised. Just because I don't always follow the rules doesn't mean I don't think the principle of it is good."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 13, 2010)

As they finish up the morning routine, Alicia replies to Chase, "Surprised, not really.  Shocked more like it.  I never thought you listened to anyone and just disagreed on principle alone, mister rebel."  She is obviously teasing and not serious, proving she at least likes the roguish boy at little bit.

Not even having a clue about such things, Alicia asks Winston, "What do you make of those marks in the dirt?  Think they are related to the noises we heard last night?"

_<<OOC: I did bring up the raiders before we went to sleep, but no one replied.>>_

*_________________________________________

*




Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 13, 2010)

*"Haven't got the faintest idea...but at least they're too small to have been made by that thing that attacked us...right?"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2010)

Winston

Winston tries to find an answer to Alicia's question.


----------



## possum (Nov 14, 2010)

Winston is able to recall from lessons at the small school in the vault that the hooves resemble bovine prints, only sunk a little deeper into the ground than what a normal cow would be.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2010)

Winston

"It's not a horse. More some kind of cow... You see the small space in the middle? But it has to be quiet big." Winston explains.


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 15, 2010)

*"Still. I say we get going before it comes back. How far is that town? Oh and are we just assuming that this town is going to be safe? Or are we going to go in with some sort of a plan?"* Chase asks eager to continue.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 15, 2010)

Alicia considers thoughtfully, "If it be a normal creature, like a cow, then maybe we should find it.  Plenty of meat, not the canned and processed substitutes that we had in the vault either. It is bound to be better that the smaller critters we ate yesterday if what we read about it correct." 

Regarding the town, Alicia offers her opinion, "I am not assuming anything is safe.  After last time, caution is probably always best, even if the ruins turn out to be empty again.  What kind of plan are you thinking we need?"

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 15, 2010)

Winston

"At least our cans are not radioactive... I think I know, why it is so big. We should at least check it for rads, before eating." Winston remarks.


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 17, 2010)

*"Wow...I really don't know. I've never been to a town before. I'm open for suggestions as to handle it...do we go in all together? Do we go in alone? Do we go in pairs? Will we look out of place? I don't know...do we go in displaying our guns? Do we try to hide them or just walk in with them...are we going to stay in this town or is this going to be our life now? Wandering from town to town? Are we going to stick together? Drift apart?"* Chase says as he let's what he'd been thinking about the previous day spill out.


----------



## possum (Nov 18, 2010)

A few hours after you set out again, you reach Ashland.  The abandoned and nearly destroyed houses appear more and more frequently, but there's something strange about these ruins.  It appears that the most serious of the damage is man-made.  It takes only a few minutes to see why, as a large wall made of wood, totaled cars and chain link fence appears on the horizon.  Through small holes in the wall, you can see the occasional human figure watching you warily.

There appears to be a gate to the north.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 18, 2010)

Winston

"Let's move slowly to the gate. No hasty reactions. Keep the guns ready, but don't point on anyone." Winston suggest to the others to follow his example.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2010)

Alicia agrees with Winston, "Yeah, this might be actual civilization.  If we get within range of pistols and they open fire, we are dead meat.  Everyone, put them away. If no one else has any ways with words, I can try to be diplomatic and talk them." 

Alicia approaches the gate with her hands out palms up, hoping that it will be recognized as a sign of peace. 

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Nov 18, 2010)

Alicia hears the sound of some type of longarm being cocked as she nears the gate, and can see a man clad in a type of leather armor staring at her from the gate, firearm aimed at her.

"State your business!" he says.

"You stupid idiot," an authoritative voice says from beside the first guard.  "Can't you see the uniform?  She's from the _Vault!_"

The first guard lowers his rifle and quickly apologizes.


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 18, 2010)

Chase was nervous as they approached the wall, his gun tucked into his belt. Hands out of his pockets with his palms facing them. When he heard the gun cock he had to stop himself from twitching, grabbing and aiming himself but knew that would be a sign of aggresion and he didn't even know if he could hit the guy from where he was. *[This is what we get for all coming up at once...]* Chase thought to himself but was then the rest of his thought was interrupted when the other guy spoke. A short lived feeling of relief ran through Chase. Maybe they'd get an explanation as to how things worked outside the vault.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 19, 2010)

Alicia stops and remains standing with palms up and out, "Good day, we mean no harm.  We do come from a recently abandoned vault south of here. What is this place?" 

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2010)

The man who spoke second steps up to the gate, a shotgun over his shoulder.  He's wearing loose-fitting clothes made of a rough-looking cloth, covered by the tattered remains of what was once a pretty servicable kevlar vest.

"This is Ashland," he says, pointed to a sign off to the side.  It was once the welcome to the sign, but now its "Population 3,230" has been crossed off and not replaced.  "We only have a few rules here and those are simple to remember.  Don't steal, don't murder anyone and don't threaten the community.  Since you're from the Vault," he says, looking at your jumpsuits with a bit of curiosity, "I know it's likely to be much less structured than what you're used to, from what I've read."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


Any practical use of the vault suits (like good cold isolation) or could we get rid of them to not show everyone were we come from.







Winston

"How do you do commerce? Barter? Or do you use some kind of money?" Winston asks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 23, 2010)

Alicia gawks a little at what the man has said and shows interest in the answer to Winston's question.  She replies, "It sounds like we can get along fine and obey the rules.  I assume we are allowed to defend ourselves, yes?" 

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2010)

Isaias remains at the rear, not opening his mouth, awaiting for Winston's questions to be answered.


----------



## possum (Nov 26, 2010)

"You can defend yourselves all you want," the man replies.  "As for trade, we use these."  He pulls a small bag from his belt and shows you the contents, a few tabs from were once beverage cans.  "The majority of the places around here use these."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 27, 2010)

Alicia looks at the little pieces of metal and wonders where they are going to get some as they have none. However, she just shrugs letting that answer come when it will.

She inquires, "At this time we don't have and of those, but I assume there are some traders inside.  We possibly have a few items to barter, can you tell me where we can discuss such business?" 

"Also we are apparently without viable employment at the moment.  Are there any people that are looking for assistance with tasks in the community?  We have a variety of skills, perhaps your overseer can see the value of our worth."

*_________________________________________

*




Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 29, 2010)

Chase watches as Alicia takes the lead, attracted to her even more because of her assertiveness. He laughs to himself as he imagines the townspeople looking at them and them seeing the teenage girl talking for a group of men and a teenage boy. However she probably was the one out of them that would be easiest to listen to and the least hostile in appearance. 

When the man informs them of what they use for currency he thinks back to see if he'd ever seen anything like them. 

He walks forward and stands beside Alicia as she asks about the possibility of jobs but says nothing.


----------



## possum (Nov 29, 2010)

The man nods.  "The merchants here are always looking to trade," he says.  "They'll take pretty much anything for some tabs.  I have no idea why, but there has to be some use for it." he shrugs.

As Alicia and the sheriff are talking, Winston remembers seeing some cans on the side of the river with the tab still attached.  

"As for work, the sheriff continues.  "I hear old Ephrem's looking for something out in the wasteland, but he's too old to go out and get it himself.  There are several small jobs here that need to be done, I'm sure you'll find something."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 30, 2010)

*OOC:*


Is it Winston or Chase remembering the cans?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 30, 2010)

*"D-Do you have an engineer? I'm an engineer."* says Isaias. *"Perhaps there's something in need of repair?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 30, 2010)

Alicia nods a thanks to the sheriff, "I appreciate the information.  Where might we find this Ephrem?"

She does a mental inventory of extraneous gear that they could trade, _There is the spare Pip-Boy and a the two handguns from the raiders, plus the spares we have._
_<<Possum; Can you confirm how many spare handguns we have?  I think we have 3 at least, possibly more if everyone else had more than one.>>_*
_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Dec 3, 2010)

OOC: Chase and Isaias, likely.  And I count three spare handguns as well.

IC: "Ephrem's in the old post office," he says.  He points to a road to the north.  "Follow that road until you reach the main road.  There's a lot of activity down there.  It's the building on the left before the church after you take a right."

He nods at Isaias' question and chuckles somewhat.  "Lots of people in this town need an engineer, and we only have one."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 4, 2010)

Alicia thanks the Sheriff, "Thanks, er... I didn't catch your name.  I am Alicia Taliaferro.  You have been extremely helpful, perhaps we can help each other out more in the future."

After getting his name she will offer to shake his hand in parting.  She gestures to her companions to go ahead and enter with her into the town proper, commenting once they are sort of alone,  "Interesting place.  Wonder what that business with the church is?  Maybe we will find out on our way to this post office."

_*<<*Improve Attitude: Diplomacy (1d20+4=5)  Well it was worth a try.>>
_*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2010)

*OOC:*


BTW, I leave on a business trip for 4 days out of the country.  I should have Internet, but I might be short on time.  When I get back other RL issues will take away my gaming next weekend, so I might be scarce for the next 7 days.

I also posted something in our OOC thread, but no one answered or commented.  That's why I posted again here, not sure anyone is reading the other one.


----------



## Felix1459 (Dec 8, 2010)

*"Chase. Pleasure to meet you."* Chase says as he meets the passengers. He then follows Alicia towards this Post Office.


----------



## possum (Dec 9, 2010)

The sheriff nods at Alicia's awkward comment and then nods to the rest of the group.  "Maybe," he says.  "Name's Eric Nichols," he adds.

As you walk towards the post office, you get a better view of the town.  As usual in the wasteland, the houses are in poor repair, but seem to pass as livable, due to the stares of the people looking out from the broken windows.

The downtown area itself is merely a block of buildings and shops.  A strange bovine creature rests in the center of the road, likely a member of the same species that had passed by your campsite the previous night.  You notice with some surprise that the creature has two fully functional heads.  Behind it and hooked up to the beast with a crude looking harness is a cart made out of the last half of an automobile.

The post office is the last building of downtown, a few feet from it is a church, the steeple on the ground in what was once the parking lot.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2010)

Alicia gawks at the new sights and strange scenery for a topside settlement.  Realizing that she is probably looking like some rube, she becomes self conscious of it and stops. Seeing the steeple on the ground and nothing else particularly earth shattering, she figures the church business must not mean much.

She attempts to assume an air of competence and self assurance as they approach the Post Office. Stopping out front, Alicia takes a deep breath,  "Well, let's meet Ephrem, then."  She enters the building, sunglasses still on.

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Dec 14, 2010)

An elderly-looking man, dressed in as good as pre-war fashion as it gets in the wasteland, looks up at the group as they enter.  "Welcome to the Ashland records hall," he says from behind the counter in front.  To the side of the counter is a wall of metal post office boxes.  All are neatly shined and with minimal rust.  A few were too far gone to save, and hang open.  He raises his hand for a second and disappears behind the wall, and the papers he was holding in his hand are put away.  He returns.  "How may I help you?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 14, 2010)

Winston

 Winston follows Alicia, glaring at everyone suspiciously.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2010)

Alicia looks around briefly from the center of the room and waits for the man to reappear.

She is a little unsure what exactly to say but brazens on,  "Ah... We are looking for Ephrem.  That you?  We were told you needed some problems, ah... taken care." She removes her sunglasses, to let the man see her eyes.

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Dec 14, 2010)

Chase looks around the room as Alicia talks to Ephrem. He wondered to himself why he had the feeling of being watched as he walked down the street. He was used to being ignored, blending in so to speak. Now he stuck out like a sore thumb and wasn't really a fan of it. It was these outfits. He needed to find some new clothes, yeah, that would do the trick. Just then Alicia spoke to Ephrem, bringing him out of his own personal thoughts.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 16, 2010)

Isaias walked mantaining his low profile. Once in the post office, he nods to the man and adds after Alicia. *"Isaias, engineer, if you happen to need some repairs..."* If what the sheriff told him was true, then spreading the word about his skills was the way to go.


----------



## possum (Dec 18, 2010)

"I'm afraid," Ephrem says as he opens the door into the office for you.  He walks towards a large radio in the back.  "You're not going to be able to fix this, at least not with the parts we have here."  He holds up a small glass bulb to you, a large crack in it.  "You know what this is?" he asks, the more technical of you may know.  "It's a vacuum tube.  This here tube helps keep my radio going.  My idiot of an assistant dropped the radio a week ago after hearing something about an Enclave, or whatever on some station I've never heard of before."

He hands one of you the broken tube.  "Thing is, there's no free one left in this town and no one's willing to go to Columbia to trade for one.  Raider's are too damn bad and they're too expensive for the few caravans we have to deal with 'em.  Thing is, I know that there has to be a spare one out there in the wasteland, out in them abandoned houses.  Care to get me one?  I can offer a few free nights over in the boarding house," he points in the direction of the old church, "as well as 150 tabs apiece."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 18, 2010)

Alicia lets Isaias take the tube to look at and she considers the agreement.

She glances at each of her companions briefly, gauging their expressions and decides that they really have nothing better to do,  "I suppose we can come to an agreement of sorts.  150 tabs does seem too low, but if you are throwing in travel rations while we search and some other little incentives, we can accept it." 

Having a safe place to stay, at least she hopes it is safe, would mean they can explore around during the day and not worry about shelter at night.  If they don't have to worry about food or foraging, then they will be doing pretty good.  Besides, they might even find some other salvage in the process.  She will accept the best deal she can get, if the others don't interject or wish to turn it down, that is.

Diplomacy: Haggle (1d20+4=14)

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 19, 2010)

Winston

 Winston confirms in a quieter moment to the group, that he thinks they should try to establish themselves to the community, but not yet trade 'rare' items like maybe their guns, but certainly not their pip boys.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 20, 2010)

Alicia nods in agreement with Winston's suggest, as if they can find this object Ephrem wnats tehy will have earned some currency and they can keep their belongings.

[sblock=OOC]Possum, I posted again, but there are still things in my last post for Isaias and Ephrem to respond to.  Since I may not be able to post again for 2-3 days, I at least wanted to respond today before I leave.[/sblock]*_________________________________________

*




Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Dec 23, 2010)

Alicia is able to get Ephrem to throw in an additional night at the boarding house while negotiating.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 24, 2010)

Alicia accepts the agreement, even though she was hoping for more, "Alright Ephram, we will try to find this object for you.  Who do we see about finding a place to stay in the church?"  Looking at her companions, she tries to get a sense of the desires for their next course of action.

But her intention is to head to the church next door to investigate these beds they were offered. 

Once outside she asks, "Guys, before we head back into the wilderness, do you want to checkout the potential stores or traders that are available?"
[sblock=OOC]I am ready to move along to the next planned activity if no one else wants to do do anything else in town yet.[/sblock]*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 24, 2010)

ooc: ready but away. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 2, 2011)

OOC: Hope everyone had Happy Holidays...

Chase follows everyone else's lead and is glad that someone else's doing the talking. He tries to think back to see if he'd seen any of these "vacuum tubes" recently as he follows Alicia around.


----------



## possum (Jan 8, 2011)

Ephrem nods at Alicia's questions.  "I'm about to close up for lunch," he says.  "I'll speak with the owner then," he replies.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 8, 2011)

Winston

"Do we have much we want to give away already?" Winston asks the others.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 8, 2011)

Alicia thanks Ephram as they leave.  Once outside conversing with her companions she says, "I guess we can check out the beds after lunch then." 

Looking around, she tries to spot a trader or merchant, and then replies to Winston, "Not really, but if we have some time we can always look.  They might have something we could really use to help find this vacuum tube thingy."

[sblock=OOC]We should probably press on exploring the town until Voda Vosa is back with us, posting from Canada.

Any traders/shops in view?[/sblock]*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Jan 10, 2011)

There are a few shops on Broadway, the majority of them selling food, but there are some that are selling weaponry, machinery and other items of that sort.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 10, 2011)

OOC: Just quoting this here for convenience:



possum said:


> ...
> 
> The survival pack contains the following contents:
> * One handgun with two magazines of ammunition
> ...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 11, 2011)

Alicia browses some, trying to satisfy her curiosity without leading the hawkers on with false interest.  As the group had decided to not part with any of their salvaged gear yet, she avoid meaningful trade discussions.

After several minutes she suggests, "Let's go check out the beds in the church, should be after lunch now."

[sblock=OOC]Since we only have the spare pip-boy and and some spare handguns to sell, I think we decided to not sell anything yet.  So just looking.  Are we using equipment lists from d20 Apocalypse for the stores and tabs are TUs?[/sblock]*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 17, 2011)

*"Sounds good to me."* Chase responds. The entire time keeping his hands in his pockets so as to not be accused of trying to steal anything.


----------



## possum (Jan 17, 2011)

As you enter the former church, you can see that the original entrance, where the congregation listened to the preacher, has truly been converted into a boarding house.  Along the center corridor there are crude wooden beams jutting out of the wall, and slightly tattered cloth drapes separate the "rooms" from each other.

A man sits at a desk near where the altar would have been before the war, studying a book.  He looks up at you and greets you with a simple "hello."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2011)

Alicia takes a look around the church, not really sure what one was supposed to look like.  But it would appear that it is habitable and better than sleeping in a cave or just on the ground.

She smiles a greeting, "Good day, I am Alicia.  Ephram was supposed to have arranged for the four of us to be bunked here while we are working for him.  We came by to look."

"We plan to head out of the town for several hours and it might be late when we return. So, we wanted to check in here before we left so you would know about us."

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


who or what is worshiped in the church? Or was it once a church and is now used for other things?


----------



## possum (Jan 17, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> who or what is worshiped in the church? Or was it once a church and is now used for other things?












*OOC:*


Nothing's being worshiped in it now.  It was effectively decommisioned by the Great War.  Now, it's just a boarding house.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 19, 2011)

As they walk towards the church through town, Chase takes the opportunity to look at what it is the others are wearing (from behind his sunglasses) and makes a mental note. He looks to see if they're wearing a lot or a little clothing and if they are or aren't wearing armor and if they are or aren't armed.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 19, 2011)

Once inside the church Chase keeps his eyes open for anything of interest. He keeps his sunglasses on and just let's people assume that he's trying to get used to the light and he keeps his hands buried in his pockets.


----------



## possum (Jan 23, 2011)

The innkeeper looks at the group and nods.  "Yeah, I know," he says with a somewhat gruff voice.  "He put you down for the medium-priced rooms.  Through the door and up the stairs.  Rooms 112-116." he adds.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 23, 2011)

Winston

 Winston takes a look at his new room before starting their mission. Can the door be locked? Possible entrance/exit through the window? etc.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 24, 2011)

Aside from the backpack they'd been sharing Chase really doesn't have much but it's nice to take everything off and take a quick cat nap. He then gets up, stretches and walks over to Alicia's room since she had inhereted the roll of de facto leader. This was good though because Chase certainly didn't want the responsibility. As he walked down the hallway he let his mind wander to picture Alicia stretching after a cat nap or better yet after crawling out if bed with him. It was all he could do to keep his mind off the fact that everyone else had thought the elevator had been disabled, dooming everyone else inside the vault to a grisly death at the hands of that monster. He hoped someone else had the same chance to escape. 

He knocks at Alicia's door and waits for her to respond. He then expresses his readiness to go by saying *"So we going to do this or what?"* in a vaguely suggestive manner.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2011)

Alicia thanks the innkeeper and is beginning to get a better idea about how things are working in this community.  

She heads upstairs to take a look at their rooms, just checking to make sure they can find them later without much fuss.  After a moment she catches Chase getting read to settle in for awhile.  She still has the backpack with their stuff, not showing any intentions of leaving it behind.

She smirks, "I figured you for the lazy lay-about, but we just got here and there is work to do."

"You other guys satisfied that we can find our rooms later?  We should probably head out to go look around. Any ideas where we should start?"

*_________________________________________

*




Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 28, 2011)

When Alicia mentions to Chase that it's time to go he grabs his guns and is ready to go (previous posts thoughts still occur but he doesn't rest). 

*"Sorry about that Alicia. I just thought we'd get more done after a good night sleep or at least when we were all feeling a bit more well rested. But I'm ready to go when you are."*


----------



## possum (Jan 29, 2011)

The medium-priced rooms that you are in are capable of being locked, unlike the low-price ones you saw on the way in.  Upon checking in, you were all given the key to your respective rooms.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 30, 2011)

Winston

 Winston scratches head: "Not really. You got one?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


We were kinda vague about what we passed en route this town, so unless we saw some promising ruins to search, then I guess we are just looking the hard way. 





Alicia shrugs, "No ideas other than systemic search patterns.  Since we only have about four hours left for looking today, we can start with a close perimeter search of this community."

"We can start South and search for an hour covering a 90 degree arc from within visual range of the walls, to about 500 meters.  That might take an hour to do."

"Then we just move clockwise around the town, repeating the process for each 90 degree arc and then return here to spend the night.  Sound like a plan?"*
*
She looks to Winston and Chase to see if they agree.

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 31, 2011)

*"Sounds good to me. But you're not expecting to find one of these things just laying on the ground right? I mean more than likely we'd find one in one of these shelter type things. So I don't think it'll take us so long to search that far."* Chase says refusing to believe that one of these vacuum tubes would just be lying out there in one of the nearby open areas not keeping in mind that Alicia was suggesting it for everones safety.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually you are right, we would need to search structures.  But I was assuming that we are in the ruins of the old town and it would take that long to search those sectors.  But if we have lots of desolation, then our initial sweep around the outside of the town can range much farther out, just as long as we are covering four 90 degree arcs in four hours.


----------



## possum (Feb 2, 2011)

As you continue to talk, another patron of the boarding house passes between you, not even bothering with a simple "excuse me."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 2, 2011)

Winston

 Winston checks his belongings. Thieves could be everywhere.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Guess we are moving on without Voda Vosa then.





After seeing Winston check his pockets, Alicia does the same. 

If everything is in order, nothing missing, she will don her sunglasses again and head back outside to make their way to the gate.  On approaching, she will wave to the guards and walk up to them. 

"Excuse, we are heading outside the walls for awhile.  We should be back in about four hours or so.  See you later."*
*
If no one has any other ideas, she will begin the sector sweep to check the ruins they find for this vacuum tube thingy, or anything else interesting to salvage.

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 2, 2011)

Chase looks over at the patron who crossed between them, then back at everyone checking their pockets and laughs to himself at their paranoia since he has a kleptomania streak himself. He's glad he hadn't lifted anything off of his comrades or they'd be chasing that guy for no reason. 

He puts on the sunglasses and follows Alicia. Gives her some space when she goes to talk to the guards and then follows her out of the city. Once a good distance he creeps down and starts moving silently/hiding (takes a ten on both and from know on referred to as sneaking). After all, you never know what trouble lurks out there.


----------



## possum (Feb 4, 2011)

The guard nods at Alicia's words.  "Suit yourselves," he says in a disinterested tone.  "Watch you ***es, though."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 4, 2011)

Waving farewell to the guards, she heads out the gate with the others. She asks quietly, "Are they looking at my derriere?"

Not really caring either way, she sighs at the seemingly impossibility of their task, "Time to look around, I guess."*
*
She motions for them to spread out some so they can cover a wider distance in looking for likely ruins to search. 









*OOC:*


I think we are waiting on a GM update to resolve our searching or tell us what we find.





*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 4, 2011)

*"Who in their right mind wouldn't be...I mean yeah I think they are."* Chase answers absentmindedly before correcting himself. 

He flashes Alicia a quick innocent smile and then follows her instructions while sneaking towards the nearest structure in the general direction she had pointed to.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Yes.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 4, 2011)

Alicia playfully backhands Chase in the shoulder, "Behave yourself."

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Feb 4, 2011)

You travel south for a couple of hundred meters, leaving the walls out of sight due to the hilled terrain.  Your main landmark at the moment, however, is the broken pavement of the road you took out of the town.

The majority of the buildings right outside of the gates have been scavenged heavily, likely to provide for the gates and walls you just left.









*OOC:*


I need spot and search checks from everyone, please.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2011)

Winston

 Winston tries to keep eyes and ears open.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 4, 2011)

Alicia, trying hard to ignore the prospect of Chase oogling her tail, is doing her best to search around and be vigilant.

Spot (1d20+4=13)
Search (1d20+1=16)








*OOC:*


Though for Search, I would prefer that we are taking our time if something has potential and take 20's.







*_________________________________________

*




Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 5, 2011)

*"Ouch"* Chase saya with a laugh as he pretends to rub his shoulder in pain. He then gets back to the task at hand making sure he doesn't miss any opportunities to glance at Alicia when she bends over. 

OOC: I won't be at a computer until tomorrow morning to roll spot and search checks. So if you want to go ahead and roll them for me. If not, I'll roll in the morning and add it to this post


----------



## possum (Feb 8, 2011)

While walking through some ruins, you are able to hear faint squeeking sounds coming from one of the houses.  Those that you've searched so far have only had electronic equipment that was obviously scavenged in the past.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 8, 2011)

*"I got nothin' What about you guys? Hey do you guys hear those squeaks?"* Chase asks, pointing at the house.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 8, 2011)

Winston

 "Could just be some big rats..."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 9, 2011)

Alicia pulls out her Beretta and proceeds cautiously as they begin to investigate, "Let's be careful."

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 10, 2011)

Following Alicia's lead, Chase pulls out his own 10mm pistol and sneaks around towards the source of the noise.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2011)

Winston

Winston also draws his weapon and advances carefully with the others.
"... on the other side, big rats can be dangerous."


----------



## possum (Feb 10, 2011)

Out of one of the buildings steps a giant rat.  It's the size of a small animal that you've seen in pictures in the Vault, but it looks like it could easily take one of them in a fight.  The lead one looks at you and squeals in your direction, causing five more of them to emerge into the light.

[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 10, 2011)

Chase let's out an *"Oh crap..."* from under his breath as he gets ready for the combat that is sure to ensue.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2011)

Initiative (1d20+2=10)


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2011)

Winston

"Yes, big rats."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2011)

Alicia has a look of disgust, "Big suckers too.  I don't like the little ones, these are just nasty."

*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Feb 12, 2011)

Initiatives

*Winston 22* is up
Rats 13
Alicia 10
Chase 9


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 14, 2011)

Winston

Winston quickly brings up his weapon and starts firing at the cover-less rat.

 ooc: rat most 'north' on the map.


----------



## possum (Feb 14, 2011)

OOC: Would you like to use an action point for that crit confirmation?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


What the heck, yes! I have to stop to be a miser with 'per level' resources.


----------



## possum (Feb 16, 2011)

Winston's shot tears into the rat, causing it to collapse to the ground in a lifeless heap.  The remaining rats begin to head your way, but are unable to come extremely close.

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Winston 22 
Rats 13
*Alicia 10* is up
Chase 9 \[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 16, 2011)

Alicia remarks, "Nice shot. But don't just stand there."

She moves to the side and cracks a shot at the lead rat coming at Winston, hitting her target.
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* 1sq East, 3 sq NE, 1 sq East
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack on Rat #2; Beretta (1d20+3=12, 2d6+1=7); Actio Point (1d6=5); Hit[/sblock]*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 16, 2011)

Chase aims and fires a shot at rat #2 and then takes a step 1 square SW and then 2 steps SE and pauses at the tree line using it as cover (If Alicia's shot takes out rat #2 he holds his action and fires when rat #3 is in range and then proceeds with his move action).

Attack and possible damage. (1d20+2=11, 2d6=9)


----------



## possum (Feb 19, 2011)

Alicia's shot kills the giant rat and Chase is currently unable to find a shot.  Winston is up


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 19, 2011)

Winston

Winston  fires another shot (standard) before he slowly retreats (move).

 ooc: closest rat on the map.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can we have an updated Tac Grid, please?


----------



## possum (Feb 22, 2011)

OOC: I'll get one up soon.  Walking Dad, do you want to use an action point?  And I typed it as Force point before I caught myself...


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 24, 2011)

Chase continues to hold his action until he gets a clear shot.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Any word on when we will get a GM update, Possum?


----------



## possum (Mar 11, 2011)

Two of the remaining rats race towards Chase's new location and his shot goes short, landing a foot ahead of the lead rat, spraying a little bit of dirt into its face, but nothing more.

The other heads towards Alicia, but is unable to complete the distance before she's able to act again.

The two rats attacking Chase swarm towards him, teeth biting at him (AC 14 & 16, for 4 and 2 damage resp.  If you're hit, I need a fort save, too.)

[sblock=Tactical Map]







Winston 22 
Rats 13
Alicia 10 is up
Chase 9[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hey all, the earthquake hit east of Tokyo where I work. I was in a Skyscraper at the time and it was NOT fun. Internet is spotty but appears to be okay from my iPhone, but not my office. So my schedule is going to FUBAR'd. It is after 1:00am and I am stuck at my office because the commuter trains are all stopped until the morning at least. I will likely not be able to sleep as aftershocks keep rocking the place every 20-30 minutes. Freaking annoying. So, I have time to do gaming, but the sites won’t load.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 11, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hey all, the earthquake hit east of Tokyo where I work. I was in a Skyscraper at the time and it was NOT fun. Internet is spotty but appears to be okay from my iPhone, but not my office. So my schedule is going to FUBAR'd. It is after 1:00am and I am stuck at my office because the commuter trains are all stopped until the morning at least. I will likely not be able to sleep as aftershocks keep rocking the place every 20-30 minutes. Freaking annoying. So, I have time to do gaming, but the sites won’t load.





OOC: Download the ForumRunner app. It might help. That's what I did when it wouldn't load to my laptop. Stay safe.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks guys.  I am back home after sleeping on the floor underneath  my  desk in my office.  Still little tremors in Tokyo and worry about a  Nuclear Reactor  meltdown.  But hey, we had little league practice  today.  So I guess  things are pretty much normal where I live.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alicia calls out to Chase, "Withdraw!  Get away from them and let Winstin take a shot!"

She moves to the side and takes cover behind a tree and cracks a shot at the rat pursuing her.  The bullet hits the dirt nearby with puff dust rising from the spot.
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* 3 sq West, 2 sq SW
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack on Rat #5; Beretta (1d20+3=10,  2d6+1=8)[/url[/sblock]*_________________________________________

*


            [URL="http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheetview.php?sheetid=220436"]Alicia’s CS


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 20, 2011)

Chase dodges one of the two rats and backs up after getting a kick towards one of the rats. As he inceases the distance between himself and the rats he turns and fires on the nearest rat.

[sblock=Actions]
*Free Action:* Attack and possible non-lethal kick damage. (1d20+1=12, 1d3+1=2)
*Move Action:* 6 sq NW.
*Standard Action:* Attack and possible damage. (1d20+2=12, 2d6=11)
*Other:* Fortitude save. (1d20+1=15)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Could I get a new map? I don't want to shoot into melee.


----------



## possum (Mar 22, 2011)

[sblock=Tactical Map Updated]




[/sblock]

Here you go.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, but I cannot find Winston on the map...


----------



## possum (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry, I thought I had placed you on the map, but I guess that I didn't.  Map should be updated, now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2011)

Winston

Winston fires another shot at the approaching rats, keeping an eye on keeping the distance to them.

 ooc: shoot at rat 3. What is left of the map? If possible he retreats his move distance, again.


----------



## possum (Apr 2, 2011)

The third rat is sent skidding by Winston's shot and lays on the dirt in a crumpled, bloody heap.

OOC: Left of the map is technically more map.  I don't have the know-how at the moment to expand it via GIMP, however.  The rats are supposed to go next, but what way do you want to retreat?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

possum said:


> The third rat is sent skidding by Winston's shot and lays on the dirt in a crumpled, bloody heap.
> 
> OOC: Left of the map is technically more map.  I don't have the know-how at the moment to expand it via GIMP, however.  The rats are supposed to go next, but what way do you want to retreat?











*OOC:*


Just want to keep the distance to the rats. Nothing fancy or dangerous (like jumping over something etc.)


----------



## possum (Apr 4, 2011)

The two remaining rats swarm over towards Alicia, teeth chittering.

[sblock=Tactical Map]





Winston 22 
Rats 13
Alicia 10 is up
Chase 9 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2011)

Alicia dodges the first rat's bite, but yelps in pain as the second one bites her calf, "Ack! Son of a b... Take a shot and kill these things!"

She makes a tactical retreat to put a little between them and *<<BLAM!>>* She plugs the rat on her left.
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 5ft step SW
*Move Action:* None
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack on NW rat; Beretta (1d20+3=22,  2d6+1=11)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Init:* +2 *Spot:* +4 *Listen:* +6
*HP:* 6/9 *Defense:* 15 (13ff)
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2; Evasion
*Actions Points:* 4

*Weapon in Hand:* Beretta 92F

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Double Tap(-2 Att, +1d8 dmg)[/sblock]*_________________________________________

*



Alicia’s CS


----------



## possum (Apr 8, 2011)

The second to last rat collapses to the ground, dead.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Chase's turn, right?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yep, it is his turn, but Felix has not posted in any games since 21 March.  He did log in on 5 April though.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 8, 2011)

As the last rat is heading towards Alicia, Chase fires at it. His shot goes wide, missing the beast entirely. 

Attack and possible damage. (1d20+2=7, 2d6=2)

[OOC: Sorry for the lack of posting. I broke my foot and got switched from nights to days and from working 3 12 hour days a week to working 5 8 hour days. So my off time has been, well...off.]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2011)

Winston

Getting another chance after Alicia is able to get some room between her and the rats, Winston fires another shot at the  rats that 'bother' Alicia.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2011)

Alicia peers around after Winston's shot drops the last of the visible rats.  She grips the Beretta two-handed and looks at the surround terrain from over the aiming sights.

Not interrupting her task, she says, "Nice shooting, Win.  Anyone see any more?"

"I think I need to wash out the bite wound, who knows what diseases these creatures might have."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Init:* +2 *Spot:* +4 *Listen:* +6
*HP:* 6/9 *Defense:* 15 (13ff)
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2; Evasion
*Actions Points:* 4

*Weapon in Hand:* Beretta 92F

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Double Tap(-2 Att, +1d8 dmg)[/sblock]*_________________________________________

*




Alicia’s CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2011)

Winston

"Thanks, got some lucky shots? Are there more of them?" Winston responds as he reloads his weapon.

ooc: Has anyone of the characters ranks in "Treat Injury"?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2011)

Alicia doesn't see any yet, and shakes her head in answer.

_OOC: No we don't.  We were hoping for finding Stim Packs._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Init:* +2 *Spot:* +4 *Listen:* +6
*HP:* 6/9 *Defense:* 15 (13ff)
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2; Evasion
*Actions Points:* 4

*Weapon in Hand:* Beretta 92F

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Double Tap(-2 Att, +1d8 dmg)[/sblock]*_________________________________________

*



Alicia Taliaferro


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 12, 2011)

Chase comes back to the group, watching for any approaching threats. Once he reaches Alicia he reloads as he asks her if she is ok. If nothing else Chase pours a little bit of water on his bite. [OOC: Meant as flavor text, not as a treat injury attempt.]


----------



## possum (Apr 13, 2011)

OOC: That reminds me: can I have a Fortitude save, PM?

There are no more large rats headed out of the building, the only movement are tattered drapes drifting in the wind.  There are a couple of old electronic equipment scattered about the area as well.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 13, 2011)

Alicia thanks Chase, "Hopefully that will keep the dirt out and infection down.  Nasty buggers, huh?  Let's look around and see what we can find."

With her Beretta still in hand, she moves to examine the place where the rats appeared from.  "There is certainly a lot of junk around here, perhaps we can find the vaccum tube.  We should be so lucky, eh?"

Fortitude (1d20+1=18)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Init:* +2 *Spot:* +4 *Listen:* +6
*HP:* 6/9 *Defense:* 15 (13ff)
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2; Evasion
*Actions Points:* 4

*Weapon in Hand:* Beretta 92F

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Double Tap(-2 Att, +1d8 dmg)[/sblock]*_________________________________________

*



Alicia Taliaferro


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2011)

Winston

"One can always hope..." Winston says not very certain.


----------



## possum (Apr 13, 2011)

As Chase searches through the broken televisions and radios, the only vacuum tubes he can find are broken.  It would seem that if there were any functional ones at this location, they were scavenged ages ago.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 13, 2011)

With plenty of time, Alicia encourages a thorough search.
_
OOC: Take 20 for a 21 on searching._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Init:* +2 *Spot:* +4 *Listen:* +6
*HP:* 6/9 *Defense:* 15 (13ff)
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2; Evasion
*Actions Points:* 4

*Weapon in Hand:* Beretta 92F

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Double Tap(-2 Att, +1d8 dmg)[/sblock]*_________________________________________

*



Alicia Taliaferro


----------



## possum (Apr 13, 2011)

You are able to, after a while of searching, find the old first aid kit buried under a collapsed bookcase.  Inside are three stimpacks and two syringes labelled "Med-X".


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2011)

Alicia puts the items in with the rest of their salvaged gear for safekeeping.  Keeping her Beretta in hand she asks the others, "No luck here, let's continue our grid search.  We should keep an eye out for more of those rats."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Init:* +2 *Spot:* +4 *Listen:* +6
*HP:* 6/9 *Defense:* 15 (13ff)
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2; Evasion
*Actions Points:* 4

*Weapon in Hand:* Beretta 92F

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Double Tap(-2 Att, +1d8 dmg)[/sblock]*_________________________________________

*



Alicia Taliaferro


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2011)

Winston

"Anyone knows what the Med-X are for? Infections?" Winston asks. He also looks around for something he can use later as improvised crowbar.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 16, 2011)

*"Don't know. Guess we will have to ask the next person we meet."* Chase says before adding *"Should we try and gather some meat from these things so that this trek isn't a total loss? I mean someone probably eats...whatever these things are..."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2011)

Alicia comments, "That might be a good idea.  I think we have a book about how to cook those things.  Since we don't have many things to trade at the moment, maybe some rat jerky would be a good idea."

"You find anything else, Winston?"

If Chase is going to start working on dealing with the rats, she will either help or stand watch depending on what Winston does.

_OOC: Take 10 on Survival for an 12. _
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Init:* +2 *Spot:* +4 *Listen:* +6
*HP:* 6/9 *Defense:* 15 (13ff)
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2; Evasion
*Actions Points:* 4

*Weapon in Hand:* Beretta 92F

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Double Tap(-2 Att, +1d8 dmg)[/sblock]*_________________________________________

*



Alicia Taliaferro


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2011)

*OOC:*




perrinmiller said:


> ... depending on what Winston does. ...



Waiting for an answer from the DM what else he finds ...
like a crowbar or something.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 20, 2011)

Chase gets to work on getting meet from the rats. He takes his time in doing so (take 20, would that be survival skill check? If so, 21).


----------



## possum (Apr 20, 2011)

Chase and Alicia are initially unsuccessful on cutting the giant rats up for consumption, but are eventually able to slice the unfamiliar meat into the best cuts (as far as both of you are able to tell.)

Winston continues looking throughout the ruins and is able to find a wooden baseball bat in fairly good condition.  There's a slight chip in the wood, but not that deep.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2011)

Winston



perrinmiller said:


> ...
> 
> "You find anything else, Winston?"
> 
> ...




"Yes, something nice to bash someone's head. How far you got with the rat-steaks?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2011)

Finally finished mangling the dead rats, the extra time and difficulty more a tribute to her trying to keep herself from getting dirty and bloody than truly struggling to accomplish the task, Alicia replies, "Well, we got some meat.  That's about all we can say on the subject."

Stretching her back after being bent over during the butchering, she remarks, "Shall we continue on then?"

Assuming the others are ready to resume their search pattern, she will keep her pistol ready for more trouble.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Init:* +2 *Spot:* +4 *Listen:* +6
*HP:* 6/9 *Defense:* 15 (13ff)
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2; Evasion
*Actions Points:* 4

*Weapon in Hand:* Beretta 92F

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Double Tap(-2 Att, +1d8 dmg)[/sblock]*_________________________________________

*




Alicia Taliaferro


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 28, 2011)

Chase carries the meat and follows Alicia. He'd never done that before and felt a little uneasy but took solace in the fact that they now had something to trade with.  As he walked he secretly wished they'd start heading back to town soon so he could get rid of the meat.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=17674]possum[/MENTION];  Did you see this post?

Next question.  How much time do we have left in the day and how much meat did we get?  Are we encumbered from it?






Alicia is feeling a bit tired after the rat bite.  Looking at the Pip Boy, she checks to see what time it is.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Init:* +2 *Spot:* +4 *Listen:* +6
*HP:* 6/9 *Defense:* 15 (13ff)
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2; Evasion
*Actions Points:* 4

*Weapon in Hand:* Beretta 92F

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Double Tap(-2 Att, +1d8 dmg)[/sblock]*_________________________________________

*



Alicia Taliaferro


----------

